# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Le topic des recommandations de jeux VR entre canards: post your hits!

## vectra

Coucou les gens,

J'essaie de lancer un thread assez casse-gueule, mais qui me semble nécessaire voire indispensable. C'est ambitieux, et pour cela je n'hésiterai pas à transférer l'OP si nécessaire.

Je voudrais un thread qui liste les meilleurs jeux VR que vous recommandez aux canards à ce jour. L'idée n'est pas de lister tous les hits de la VR (sachant que le top de 2016 diffèrera de celui de 2019), mais bien de lister les jeux que vous avez essayés vous-mêmes et que vous recommandez à l'achat en 2019 à un autre canard.

En gros, je suggère que chacun fasse un post dans ce thread et l'édite au fur et à mesure si besoin. L'idée est ensuite de compiler les résultats pour qu'ils soient lisibles par le visiteur extérieur.

Pour le post, je suggère un trucs du genre: AAA/AA/A/B
*AAA*: le jeu auquel il faut absolument jouer, et que je passe sous un train si tu regrettes l'achat. On s'attend à voir *Beat Saber* ou *Robo Recall* dans cette catégorie, mais l'idée est d'utiliser cette recommandation avec parcimonie. On sait où t'habites  :Vibre: *AA*: le jeu vraiment très bon, qui a été largement testé et acclamé par la critique, et que tu aimes vraiment bien à titre personnel, avec peu de chances qu'il ne soit pas aimé par le canard qui suit la recommandation. On s'attend à voir des jeux comme *Superhot*, *Gorn*, *Sairento* faire le yo-yo entre AAA et AA par exemple. Je pense que c'est un peu chaud de poster ici un jeu qui n'a pas au moins "très positif" sur Steam ou 4 étoiles / 5 chez Oculus, mais c'est vous qui recommandez ce que vous aimez.*A:* c'est pour les jeux que vous aimez bien et qui valent le coup d'être joués, mais vous voyez bien que ça ne boxe pas dans la catégorie des hits actuels, ou bien vous comprendriez qu'un canard n'aime pas. Mais vous aimez bien, et c'est ça qui compte. On peut s'attendre à voir pas mal de jeux ici, et pourquoi pas les vieilles gloires de la VR qui ont beaucoup vieilli, mais qui ont beaucoup marqué leur époque (*Karnage Chronicles*, etc).*B:* tous les jeux que vous aimez bien et qui vous ont laissé un bon souvenir, point final. Autant les A/AA/AAA devraient être donnés avec une parcimonie relative, autant là, c'est un peu les jeux de votre bibliothèque dont vous ne regrettez pas l'achat.*P:*  (Prospects) Ca, c'est pour les jeux dont vous avez entendu du bien, qui vous font envie, mais que vous n'avez pas pu tester par vous-même et, par conséquent, que vous ne pouvez recommander. Faudra pas s'étonner de voir des exclus Oculus ou PSVR dans cette catégorie.
*D* (Débutants) Ca, c'est pour les jeux gratuits exclusivement, mais qui sont des expériences qui en valent vraiment la peine, surtout quand on débute.

Autant que possible, ça serait bien de noter le jeu en lui-même, et pas le rapport qualité prix. Il y a régulièrement des soldes sur Steam ou Oculus qui peuvent faire s'effondrer les prix, donc ça reste une donnée subjective. Après, il y a également des jeux qui sont beaucoup plus agréables à jouer sur des casques et moins sur d'autres, mais ça c'est encore une autre histoire...

Il me semble judicieux de ne stipuler que les jeux qu'on recommande: ceux qu'on n'aime pas ou qu'on estime surcôtés, non (je pense). Si on va par là, ça peut aller loin  ::unsure::  Ceux qui ne sont jamais mentionnés, ben a priori, c'est déjà assez lapidaire.

Je pense qu'il n'y a aucune raison de limiter le nombre de titres que vous pouvez mettre, sauf bien sûr si le jeu n'est pas assez bon pour être recommandé. Si vous ne voulez pas manger toute la page avec votre post, utilisez la balise spoiler pour permettre le déroulement des longues listes.

L'idée, ça va être de faire genre un gros google doc des titres mentionnés, de les regrouper par catégories je pense, et puis, dans chaque catégorie, de les trier à peu près par score. Le score étant la valeur globale et non celle de la catégorie.

Je précise au cas où: il n'y a* aucun problème à s'inspirer des listes de vos camarades, et à citer les mêmes titres*. Un titre cité de nombreuses fois en AAA sera forcément plus recommandables que d'autres:

Vous pouvez modifier vos listes aussi souvent que vous le voulez. Dans ce cas, éditez votre post unique, et signalez les nouveaux jeux entrés depuis la dernière fois, de même que les notes modifiées. Faites ensuite un petit coucou sur le fil pour que j'aille voir.
Ca serait idéal d'avoir un script qui scoute le contenu du topic, mais je suis nul en python.

A vos posts  :;): 


Si vous cherchez des titres auxquels jouer, sachez que la liste n'est pas forcément complète vu qu'il faut qu'un canard poste un avis favorable sur un jeu pour qu'il y figure.
Nos confrères de chez HFR ont déjà fait une liste par catégorie qui se veut plus exhaustive:
https://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/JeuxVi...t_195761_1.htm

----------


## vectra

Hey

*NOUVOT!* Le gougueule-doc: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...nsWdYL/pubhtml






Spoiler Alert! 


l'ancien classement: 




Basé sur 11 avis, dont deux ne mentionnent qu'un seul jeu.

J'ai filé:
AAA = 7 points
AA   = 5 points
A     = 3 points
B     = 1 point
P & Gratos: peau d'rien.


En comparaison, ce chart interactif montre les jeux les plus / mieux notés sur l'Oculus Store:
https://c83ba6c3-788f-496e-a3dd-53b1...htmlpasta.com/

----------


## vectra

Bon, ben je me lance pour susciter les vocations.

*AAA:* 
*Asgard's Wrath*: Ce que Skyrim VR aurait dû être, 40h de jeu minimum, cadre AAA qui pète, très bons combats.
*Robo Recall*: jeu hélas un peu court, mais à la réalisation et au design exceptionnels. Sans nul autre pareil.
*Sairento*: un jeu indépendant un peu ardu, mais les possibilités de fou qu'offrent son système de déplacement unique et exigeant justifient la note.

*AA:*
*I expect you to die*: quoi dire de plus?
*Beat Saber*: l'incontournable jeu de sabres laser: génial, extensible mais un peu répétitif.
*Skyrim*: pour la qualité du monde et sa durée de vie de ouf', malgré certains défauts.
*Arizona Sunshine*: un petit peu vieilli, mais un excellent jeu de référence
*To the top*: très bon jeu de parkour qui montre qu'on peut gérer les déplacements en VR avec brio.
*Dirt Rally*: avec un volant, régulièrement gratuit/soldé


*A:*
*Pavlov*: incontournable, mais requiert d'organiser des matches passé un moment.
*Superhot VR*: jeu génial pour les primo-accédants, mais peut-être un peu répétitif
*Duck Season*: ambiance et réalisation fantastiques; gameplay bien mais répétitif.
*Eve Valkyrie: Warzone*: décrié, mais vraiment grisant une fois qu'on se fait à la maniabilité et à ses possibilités
*Creed, Rise to Glory*: super jeu de boxe, très convaincant. J'ai hésité avec l'AA, mais la fatigue qu'il induit n'est pas négligeable.
*Eagle Flight*: je surnote un peu, mais je trouve génial le système de vol.
*Furious Seas*: campagne courte, mais système de jeu vraiment chouette.
*Star Trek Bridge Crew* pour les parties entre canards  :;): 
*Crisis Vrigade*: je surnote un petit jeu, mais l'ambiance les vaut
*Raw Data*: une vieille gloire dynamique qui en a encore à montrer, ne serait-ce que pour le sabre laser
*Onward*: rebutant au début, il en vaut totalement la peine. Ce n'est pas Pavlov par contre.
*The Morrigan*: enfin un _Vanishing Realms_ réussi, mais encore court (alpha)
*Project Cars 2*: avec un volant


*B:*
*Space pirate trainer* petit jeu agréable selon moi
*Accounting+*  (démo disponible)
*Vader: Immortal*: de vrais combats au sabre  :Bave: 


Spoiler Alert! 



*Fancy Skiiing* sympa un moment, surtout pour débuter
*UltraWings*
*John Wick Chronicles*
*Dead Effect 2 VR*: daté, mais les armes permettent de bien rigoler
*Serious Sam VR: the last hope*: plombé par l'absence de mouvement, sauvé par les armes géniales
*Karnage Chronicles*: il mérite mieux, c'est génial d'avoir ce genre de jeux en VR, mais le rendu sur LCD et l'âge ne lui font pas du bien
*Vanishing Realms*: pareil, mais toujours une atmosphère à part.
*Air Car*, gratuit, limité, mais magique
*Fruit Ninja* pour les katanas
*Shoot Fruity*: magiquement débile
*First Person Tennis*: magistralement réalisé hormis la gestion des déplacements




*P:* (par ordre de hype pour les premiers, en vrac ensuite dans la partie "spoiler")
The Climb
Lone Echo
Blade & Sorcery
Gorn
V-Racer Hoverbike


Spoiler Alert! 


Raw Data
Moss
Trover Saves the Universe
Rick & Morty
Elite Dangerous
Doom VFR
Budget Cuts
Fallout4
Duck Season
HellBlade: Senua's Sacrifice
A Fisherman's Tale
In Death
The Invisible Hours
Pixel Ripped
Sprint Vector
Talos Principle VR
VTOL
Waltz of the Wizard
Witching Tower
Windlands
Transpose
Tabletop Simulator
The forest
Thrill of the fight
Spice & Wolf VR
Zomday
Five nights at Freddy's
Space Junkies
Vengeful Rites
Eleven table tennis
LA Noire
Wrench
Compound
Iron Wolf
Onward
VR Dungeon Knight
Skyworld
Racoon Lagoon
Dirt Rally 2

----------


## septicflesh

En AAA  qui a été pour moi le jeu de l'année 2018 c'est Red matter



Il est court 3h mais putain ça été pour moi la claque, autant sur l'histoire, l'ambiance, le visuel graphique

----------


## vectra

Merci pour l'info, je l'y mettrai dans le chart synthétique.
Allez-y faites pas vos timides  :Cell:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je vais éviter de mettre une liste aussi immense que Vectra, je trouve que ça fait beaucoup de jeux.
Si je dois en retenir quelques uns.

*PC*
AAA
- *Lone Echo* (Exclu Oculus) : développé par le studio derrière The Order 1886 sur PS4. Visuellement, c'est du AAA. Les mécaniques de gameplay VR est super bien pensé. Une histoire prenante et un effet de présence juste incroyable avec un NPC qui est vraiment vivant.
- *Doom VFR* : c'est Doom 2016 dans sa version tronquée. On retrouve certains niveaux clés de Doom 2016. Doom VFR malgré son passage en VR reste toujours aussi speed et nerveux. Par contre, faut un CPU bien véloce, une GTX 1080 ne suffit pas. Bon, je le recommande juste parce que c'est Doom. 
- *Project CARS 2*
- *Fallout 4 VR* : visuellement assez fidèle de la version classique. Mais vendu trop cher et sans les DLCs. Le jeux est moddable. Certains mods pour la version classique fonctionnent en VR. La navigation dans les interfaces est quant à lui un cauchemar. Rien n'a été fait pour l'adapter en VR. 

AA
- *Robo Recall* (Exclu Oculus) : du shoot ultra nerveux et assez stylé dans un environnement AAA.
- *Arktika.1*(Exclu Oculus) : j'hésite à le retirer malgré que c'est développé par le studio des Metro 2033/2034. Les guns sont super bien rendu tant visuel que sonore. En plus, certaines armes sont assez exotique dans son utilisation que se soit pour tirer ou recharger. Le jeu dégage une sacrée ambiance également. Mais le gameplay reste basique. Il s'agit d'un wave shooter classique avec système de téléportation via des points prédéfinit.
- *Elite Dangerous* : juste pour l'immersion
- *Pavlov VR* : du counterstrike en VR et il est moddable
- *Onward* : l'équivalent du jeu America's Army pour ceux qui connaissent.
- *Overload* : Descent like créé par les créateurs de Descent.
- *Star Trek Bridge Crew*
- *Superhot VR*
- *Payday 2*
- *Red Matter*

A
- *Vox Machinae* : un Mechwarrior like mais avec des mechas assez moche. Mais le jeu reste très fun à jouer. J'espère que ce jeu donnera des idées aux développeurs de Mechwarrior 5 pour le support de la VR.
- *Beat Saber* : jeu musical avec des sabres laser. Un must have.
- *VTOL VR* : pour de la simu de vol de combat.
- *Blade & Sorcery*


*PSVR*
- *Gran Turismo Sport* : mais limité à du time trial et course avec une seule IA
- *Ace Combat 7* : limité à 3-4 missions exclusives et 4-5 avions
- *Blood & Truth* : du FPS statique mais super bien mise en scène et avec un rendu vraiment top pour une PS4 classique. Il surpasse largement l'exclu Oculus Defector à plein de niveaux.
- *Wipeout Omega Collection* : bah, Wipeout en VR en vue cockpit. La spatialisation du son est excellente !! Et le rendu est top en plus d'être fluide avec les IA. Il n'y a quasiment aucun sacrifice par rapport au jeu sur écran à l'exception des véhicules. On ne pilote que des véhicules pensées pour la VR.
- *Star Wars Battlefront - X Wing VR mission* : bon, il faut posséder Star Wars Battlefront pour profiter de la seule mission en VR. Mais l'expérience en vaut la chandelle tant qu'on est fan de Star Wars.

----------


## 564.3

Avec une sous-classification par type de jeux, parce que ça dépend des gouts et de ce qu'on a envie de faire en VR aussi.
En regardant ma liste sur Steam, ça me remet surtout un coup au moral avec tous les jeux auxquels j'aurais envie de rejouer, même pas fini ou pas commencé…

Tags [cinétose:intensité] au pifomètre, du genre faible/moyen/fort. En général il y a des options de téléportation ou pas de déplacement donc je ne mets pas de tags. Faible ça veut dire un défilement obligatoire potentiellement gênant mais lent/régulier, moyen une locomotion fluide contrôlée avec options de confort, et fort pour les cas plus extrêmes (déplacement soudains et incontrôlés).

Classification des scores à rééquilibrer, peut-être.


AAA (must have)

- *Beat Saber* rythme avec des sabres laser (assez physique, ça fait transpirer)
- *Half-Life: Alyx* aventure/tir/puzzle. Linéaire mais peaufiné un max. Workshop bien rempli.
- *Pavlov* shooter multi style CS avec plein de mods et cartes diverses, le plus joué dans le genre [cinétose:faible]
- *Walkabout Mini Golf VR* belles scènes avec un design bien optimisé (pour Quest aussi) et très sympa en multi


AA (très bien)

_Action_
- *Blade & Sorcery* sandbox de combat avec des interactions physiques, avec plein de mods, mais pas encore de campagne/progression, même si le mode donjon est déjà très cool [cinétose:moyen]
- *Hot Dogs, Horseshoes & Hand Grenades* sandbox avec plein de flingues (bien foutus), plein de modes de jeu plus ou moins bien finis (stand de tir, jeux d'arcade/scoring, rogue lite, aventure…)
- *Boneworks* action/aventure/puzzle avec une simulation physique complète [cinétose:fort], et *Bonelab* si on a apprécié la ballade, qui ajoute des idées de gameplay sympa
- *The Walking Dead: Saint's & Sinners* action/aventure/crafting avec un bon rendu des impacts mais gameplay trop scripté à mon gout [cinétose:faible?]
- *Gorn* combat d'arène gore mais avec une physique cartoon [cinétose:moyen]
- *Audica* rythme avec des flingues (précision/timing surtout, et pas mal de mouvement à haut niveau)
- *Ragnaröck* rythme avec des tambours, plus proche de percussions classiques, sans jouer de la batterie non plus. Tracklist rock.
- *BOXVR* gymnastique (boxe, squats) au rythme de musiques, principalement un bon exercice
- *In Death* rogue lite de tir à l'arc
- *Until you Fall* rogue lite avec des combats assez arcades/mécaniques (placer l'arme sur le marqueur), mais avec suffisamment de possibilités et très bien peaufiné [cinétose:faible]
- *Space Pirate Trainer* toujours le meilleur wave-shooter "arcade" à mon sens
- *Sprint Vector* course type parcours avec un système de locomotion unique (faut pas mal agiter les bras) [cinétose:moyen]
- *To the top* course type escalade avec des sortes de bras mécaniques (bouton pour déclencher une projection) [cinétose:moyen]
- *Racket: Nx* sorte de mélange de squash et casse brique
- *Racket Fury: Table Tennis VR* tennis de table avec une campagne solo
- *Eleven: Table Tennis* plus "sec" en solo, mais a une simu un peu plus poussée et peut-être meilleur en multi (j'y ai joué qu'en solo)

_Simulation_
- *Dirt Rally 2.0* simulateur de Rally, ou le premier Dirt Rally qui demande moins de ressources (controleur non VR) [cinétose:fort] (dérapages et mouvement incontrôlés, notamment)
- *Assetto Corsa Competizione* simulateur de GT, ou Assetto Corsa qui demande moins de ressources (controleur non VR) [cinétose:fort]
- *IL2: ** simulateur de vieux avions (controleur non VR) [cinétose:moyen]
- *DCS* simulateur d'avions de combat (controleur VR semi-géré, sinon pointeur pour cliquer dans le cockpit) [cinétose:moyen]
- *VTOL* simulateur d'avions conçus pour la VR [cinétose:moyen]
- *Elite Dangerous* simulateur spatial (controleur non VR) [cinétose:fort] (en général plutôt faible/moyen, mais il y a le buggy)
- *Star Wars: Squadrons* campagne solo scénarisée et du multi [cinétose:moyen]
- *Vox Machinae* Simulateur de mecha super bien foutue, la campagne est bof mais il y a pas mal de modes de jeux
- *Iron Wolf VR* simulateur de sous-marin conçu pour la VR [cinétose:faible] (seulement la mer sur le pont)
- *V-Racer* simulateur d'"hover-bikes" futuristes conçus pour la VR. Time-trial, courses contre des bots armés, multi, campagne solo… [cinétose:moyen]

_Aventure / puzzle_
- *Duck Season* aventure / arcade ambiance année 80 aux USA (et un peu horrifique)
- *FORM* aventure / puzzle ambiance "minérale futuriste"
- *I Expect You To Die* plusieurs missions aventure / puzzle style escape the room
- *Lone Echo* aventure / exploration dans l'espace [cinétose:moyen]
- *The Last Clockwinder* aventure / puzzle basé des chaines de clones
- *Transpose* puzzle jouant avec des clones dans le temps et l'espace [cinétose:moyen]
- *A Fisherman's Tale* aventure / puzzle jouant avec l'espace
- *Virtual Virtual Reality* aventure / puzzle bizarre
- *Batman: Arkham VR* aventure / puzzle
- *The Gallery - Episode 1 & 2* aventure / puzzle avec exploration d'un univers hors du commun
- *Tetris Effect* Tetris avec une super ambiance et effets immersifs (controleur non VR)

_Gratos_
- *The Lab* jeux et expériences diverses
- *Museum of Other Realities* visite d'un musée bien foutu, avec plein d'expériences sympa, en solo ou en multi, avec des expos temporaires
- *Google Earth VR* [cinétose:moyen] (sauf si on reste en mode "diaporama")
- *Waltz of the Wizard* expériences diverses
- *Gorillag Tag* parkour multijoueur en mode "infection", locomotion intéressante [cinétose:faible] (+ vertige)
- *Rec Room* divers petits jeux multi et un aspect réseau social, pas mal de gamins dans les lobbies publics, il vaut mieux jouer avec des gens qu'on connait


A (j'aime bien et leur mettrait AA, mais production pas forcément au top ou défauts/incomplets pour l'instant)

- *Onward* plus orienté simulation militaire que Pavlov, un peu raboté depuis qu'il est passé cross-play avec le Quest mais reste bien [cinétose:moyen]
- *Hellsplit: Arena* combats en arène avec des interactions physiques et une campagne (en EA), plus complet que B&S niveau contenu, feeling de combat un peu moins bon mais ennemis plus réactifs (sans mods) [cinétose:moyen]
- *Jet Island* une grosse ile à explorer avec un surf qui plane et des sortes de mécanismes de grappin, des boss à tuer. Assez moche mais super gameplay et level design [cinétose:fort]
- *Windlands 2* action/aventure avec une locomotion à base de grappin et du combat à l'arc, plutôt cool et avec des challenges bonus (je préfère Jet Island quand même) [cinétose:moyen]
- *Holoball* sorte de mélange Pong/squash géant avec une raquette dans chaque main, pas super beau mais bon gameplay
- *VR Regatta* simulateur de voiliers conçus pour la VR, manque quelque chose à mon gout mais bien foutu [cinétose:moyen]
- *Pistol Whip* shooter sur rail au rythme de la musique
- *Serious Sam 3 VR* bon vieux fast FPS arcade, graphismes un peu vieillots par moments mais portage bien foutu [cinétose:faible] (je crois qu'on peut tout faire en faisant des dashs ? à vérifier)
- *Stride* parkour avec pour l'instant un mode runner (aller le plus loin possible), time trial (perfectionner une course), arena (petits objectifs random) [cinétose:moyen] (et vertige éventuel)
- *Green Hell VR* aventure/survie, portage de la version écran plutôt bien foutue, même s'il resterait du polish à passer et qu'il y a les mêmes qualités / défauts, j'y ai repassé une 30e d'heures
- *Kayak VR: Mirage* kayak, environnement super beau, gameplay bien foutu, mais ça reste un jeu de course avec pas beaucoup de circuits, à voir sur la durée
- *Mount Wingsuit 2* wingsuit, gameplay bien foutu et moins assisté que dans d'autres jeux du genre, plein de tracés et d'objectifs, pas super beau mais ça fait bien le taf


B (plein de jeux que j'ai trouvé sympa)

_grosse liste_

J'hésite à tartiner, je vais peut-être simplement faire une liste de noms à l'occasion.


P (wishlist)

- *Robo Recall* j'ai pas mal de jeux du genre, mais vu qu'il a très bonne réputation faudra que je teste pour la culture, une promo pourrait m'aider à sauter le pas
- *Vader Immortal* j'attends un bundle des 3 épisodes avec une réduc, ou une sortie Steam fin 2020 (un an après)
- *Asgard's Wrath* à voir quand j'aurais upgradé mon matos, vu les specs recommandées
- *Stormland* à voir quand j'aurais upgradé mon matos

Et dans mon backlog, il y a des jeux comme
- *Skyrim VR* pas joué sur écran non plus, mais j'ai du mal à me mettre aux gros RPGs même si j'aime bien au final. Surtout que le portage VR est de qualité Bethesda, il faut gérer la tripotée de mods pour rendre ça correct.
- *The Forest* surtout joué sur écran il y a longtemps, le portage VR est plutôt correct mais pas super intuitif. J'ai commencé un run VR depuis la sortie de la version 1.0, mais c'est resté en l'état.
- *No Man Sky* problèmes de perf avec mon matos actuel, même si j'y ai joué pas mal d'heures comme ça. Le portage VR est plutôt pas mal, mais pareil il y aurait encore du boulot.

----------


## ExPanda

*AAA*

*Half-Life : Alyx* : Tout est bien foutu dans ce jeu, qualité Valve, et c'est un "vrai" jeu, assez long par rapports aux expériences habituelles. Pour moi c'est la référence shoot/aventure en VR, niveau technique, QOL, durée de vie... CAY HALF-LIFE PUTAING !
*Lone Echo* & *Lone Echo 2* : Parce que.  :Mellow2: 
Le jeu est toujours aussi magique. La technique est au poil, super bien fini partout. Exclu Oculus mais marche très bien sous SteamVR avec Revive.
Le second est dans la même lignée que le premier.
*Beat Saber* : Pas besoin de le présenter ou d'expliquer. On y revient toujours, et c'est LE jeu à faire tester quand on fait des sessions découverte.  ::P: 
*Star Wars : Squadrons* : Tu as déjà voulu être dans un X-Wing ou un Tie Fighter ? Ben voilà. C'est le genre de jeu qui nous aurait ruiné à l'époque des salle d'arcade.


*AA*

*Budget Cuts* : Jeu "d'infiltration" avec une super ambiance qui détend la pression que pourrait avoir ce genre de jeu. La technique a un peu vieilli et le jeu fait parfois un peu vide maintenant, mais il marche bien, le gameplay est propre.
*Creed : Rise to Glory* : Ultra efficace si on a pas peur de suer un peu, et y'a Stallone en 3D dedans quand même.
*A Fisherman's Tale* : Jeu de puzzles un peu onirique. Trop court, mais très beau.
*I Expect You To Die* & *I Expect You To Die 2* : Puzzle/Escape game assis dans une ambiance de parodie de James Bond. J'ai hésité à le mettre en AAA, mais on peut ne pas accrocher au style, et Anglais obligatoire.
La suite est exactement dans la même veine que le premier. Donc ça reste du tout bon si on aime le style.
*Superhot VR* : ON JOUE A MATRIX PUTAIN ! Enfin presque. En deux couleurs, et en réfléchissant plus qu'on agit, c'est plus un jeu de réflexion sur comment faire que d'action. Mais esquiver des balles en chopant un flingue en l'air au ralenti, ça fait son effet.
*Red Matter* : Jeu d'aventure/énigmes sur une lune de Saturne, techniquement il envoie vraiment du bois pour de la VR. Plus long ça serait un AAA, moins beau ça serait juste un A car il reste au final assez classique niveau jeu.
*Gorn* : Jeu d'arène cartoon. Aussi dangereux pour vos manettes et vos meubles que Superhot, on se laisse vite embarquer. TAPER !
*Moss* : Jeu de plateforme 3D en position fixe, avec de petits gimmicks VR, j'ai hésité à le mettre en A car il est pas vraiment innovant et pas très long, mais la sensation de présence qu'on a et la mignonitude de l'héroïne souris cromeugnone me font le surclasser. Je veux la suite !  ::siffle:: 
*Paper Beast* : Aventure onirique avec des créatures en papier. Un peu court et un peu "gimmick", mais c'est une belle aventure que nous propose Eric Chahi.
*Robo Recall* : C'est "juste" un wave shooter et certains aspects ont vieilli (genre les déplacements pas au top), mais il est ultra bien fait, que ce soit niveau visuel ou feeling. Même sans aimer le scoring on s'éclate dessus.
*Ragnarock* : Jeu de rythme dans lequel on "tape sur des tambours" avec une playlist très metal et folk. Très efficace, très physique aussi... Une bonne alternative pour changer un peu de Beat Saber. Et il dispose aussi de chansons customs (même si j'ai pas encore testé).


*A*

*FORM*, *Twilight Path* : Deux jeux du même studio, avec les mêmes mécaniques. Puzzle games assez courts mais sympathiques.
*Transpose* : Proche des deux précédents (je croyais que c'était le même studio derrière  ::siffle::  ), un peu plus long.
*Scanner Sombre* : Walking Sim à gimmick, dans le noir (ouais en VR c'est concept). Perso j'ai bien aimé le voyage. Le jeu n'a pas d'intérêt sur écran, mais devient une expérience en VR.
*The Lab* : C'est gratuit, c'est bien réalisé, ça a une bonne ambiance de chez Valve. A faire au début et à avoir pour faire découvrir la VR à son entourage.
*Eleven Table Tennis* : Jeu de tennis de table qui ne propose rien d'autre, mais il est très bien fait. Attention à ne pas chercher à s'appuyer sur la table tant on s'y croit.
*To the top* : J'y jouerais pas des heures car il est pas super évident niveau cinétose, mais assez marrant.
*Batman Arkham VR* : Jeu d'énigmes et pas du tout d'action. Très court mais très sympa de se mettre dans la peau de Batman quelques instants. se trouve
*BoxVR* (FitXR sur Quest je crois) : Jeu de "boxe en rythme" assez simple et plutôt destiné à faire de l'exercice physique qu'à jouer, mais ça marche. Plein de sessions déjà préparées et on peut aussi importer des mp3 pour se faire des entrainements customs (tip : passer sa région à US sur Windows pour le faire, sinon ça charge pas les chansons).
*PowerbeatsVR* : Jeu de fitness assez efficace et qui propose une bonne variété de mouvements. Assez efficace et il peut être assez éprouvant. Par contre il est pas très "fun" et je suis pas fan des musiques. Heureusement comme dans BoxVR on peut importer des MP3.


*B*

*Accounting+* : Expérience sympa et complètement barrée, mais pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent, et la partie jeu est très limitée.
*Space Pirate Trainer* : Shooter sympa, ça fait le taff. Mais faut aimer le scoring quoi.
*Tales Of Escape* : Un petit escape game, rien de fou mais c'est sympa à faire à plusieurs. A noter qu'il y a une aventure gratuite complète pour tester.
*Please don't touch anything 3D* : Mouais, c'est rigolo de faire n'importe quoi mais passé les quelques premières énigmes qu'on est content d'avoir trouvé on a un peu l'impression que le jeu n'a pas vraiment de logique et qu'il faut surtout apprendre des patterns par coeur. En promo à 3 balles ça laisse passer un petit moment rigolo avant de passer à autre chose.
*Conductor* : Jeu d'énigmes très court (1h30), pas très compliqué, et avec rien de vraiment innovant, j'ai également eu quelques bugs sur ma sessions... Mais chopé en promo on se sent pas arnaqué pour autant, il reste sympathique.
*Vader Immortal* : Sympa pour l'ambiance Star Wars mais vraiment beaucoup trop court, l'histoire de chaque épisode doit se faire en une demie-heure. A choper en promo pour le trip dans l'univers quand même. (Exclu Quest, mais peut se jouer via Revive)

----------


## vectra

> On met les déceptions ou les jeux "Mouais à la limite en promo mais bon" ?
> Petite liste pour ma part, je donne pas mon avis sur des jeux pas assez joués, et y'en a beaucoup dans ce cas.


C'est mon cas également  ::unsure:: 
Tu peux mettre les jeux _mouais_ dans la catégorie B avec une mention sur le prix: on peut mettre tous les jeux qu'on aime dans la liste B. 
L'idée générale étant de citer les jeux que tu aimes tout court, mais d'être avare des meilleures recommandations.
Enfin, c'était mon idée de départ, c'est discutable...

Par contre, je pense que les contre-recommandations, c'est à éviter _ici_ de préférence...

----------


## nodulle

L'idée est intéressante, je vais réfléchir à ma liste, y'a des truc dont je ne sais pas trop dans quelle catégorie mettre (à part la AAA où ExPanda à décidément copié sur la mienne alors que je ne l'ai pas encore écrite  ::siffle::  ).

Par contre je me permettrais de faire une catégorie "Truc gratuit" car au final j'en ai pas mal et beaucoup que je qualifierais d'"expérience" que ça soit narratif ou contemplatif avec quelques petits jeux et j'aurais du mal à les classer avec les autres qui sont payant (car pas avec le même niveau de production ou de durée de vie). Pour ceux qui se lance dans la VR ça peu être utile d'avoir une liste de truc gratos à découvrir avant de jeter ses deniers.

----

*AAA*

*Lone Echo* :  :Bave: 
*Beat Saber* : ce doit être le jeu que je lance le plus, la communauté produit toutes les semaines de nouvelles chansons, on n'a jamais l'occasion de s'ennuyer.


*AA*

*Pavlov VR* : un CS en VR, c'est bon c'est fun et modable. Ce doit être le jeu VR le plus joué en multi
*Onward* : un milsim en VR
*Wilson's Heart* : jeu d'aventure épouvante (horreur serait bien présomptueux)
*Red Matter*
*Vader Immortal: Episode 1*
*A Fisherman's Tale*


*A*

*Alien: Isolation* : seulement via un mod, l'adaptation n'est pas optimal mais pour un fan du premier film se retrouver dans cet univers n'a pas de prix. Il est très beau en VR (ça reste un jeu AA) Il ne manque que de pouvoir sentir l'odeur fétide se dégageant de la gueule de l'alien.
*I Expect You To Die*
*The Invisible Hour* : pièce de théâtre en réalité virtuelle, on se plaît à se mettre dans un coin de la pièce (virtuel) confortablement assis dans son fauteuil (réel) à regarder évoluer entre eux les différents protagonistes.
*Robo Recall*
*Batman Arkham VR*
*Budget Cuts*
*Hellblade*
*Arizona Sunshine*
*Star Trek Bridge Crew*
*John Wick Chronicles*
*Payday 2*
*Duck Season*
*Accounting+*


*B*

*Space Pirate Trainer*
*Dead and Buried*
*Edge Of Nowhere*
*The Climb*
*Don't Knock Twice* : jeu d'horreur
*Dark Days*
*Scanner Sombre* : walking simulator dans une grotte, que l'on découvre grace à un scanner, le monde se matérialise dans un nuage de point
*To The Top*
*Transference* : thriller psychologique
*Fated: The Silent Oath* : expérience narative à l'époque des vikings
*BoxVR* : jeu de fitness
*Titans of Space Plus* : permet de découvrir les différentes planete et objet du système solaire voir au-dela
*La Péri* : expérience musicale interactive (il me semblait qu'il était gratuit mais non)


*Trucs gratuits*

*Oculus First Contact* : première expérience que l'on découvre en mettant un Oculus
*The Lab* : mini jeu/expérience de valve
*Google Earth VR* : que dire de plus, on parcourt le monde sans bouger le cul de chez soit, un vrais rêve de geek !
*Mission:ISS* : découvrez l'intérieur de l'iss. C'est très bien modélisé, il ne manque que de le découvrir en apesanteur et on s'y croirait.
*Face Your Fears* : quelques expérience qui font peur
*Fantasynth: Chez Nous* : Expérience visuelle et musicale
*Coco VR* : très bien fait ça vaut le coup d'oeil
*Bullet Train* : petit jeu de shoot, très bien pour faire découvrir la VR, c'est court et ça en met plein les mirettes !
*Belko VR: An escape Room Experiment* : escape room
*Halp!* : sandbox puzzle game 
*The Visitor* : expérience horrifique
*Nevrosa: Prelude* : un puzzle-horror game
*Nvidia VR Funhouse* : mini jeux conçu par nvidia pour promouvoir ses techno propriétaire en VR
*Quanero* : expérience où il n'y a qu'une seule scène et on ne peut interagir qu'avec un seul élément : le temps. Qu'on passe à rembobiner/avancer/accélérer comme un film afin de découvrir les réactions en chaîne de chaque détail.
*Rec Room* : jeu multijoueur permettant de faire plein de type de jeu (par équipe, en coop ou en solo, un battle royal est même dispo), malheureusement beaucoup de gamin y traîne mais entre canard c'est plutôt sympa.
*Senza Penzo* : Expérience visuelle et musicale
*Spider-man: Far From Home Virtual Reality* : spiderman en VR
*Surge* : Expérience visuelle et musicale
*Waltz of the Wizard* : expérience permettant de se prendre pour un apprentis sorcier
*War Robots VR: The Skirmish* : petit jeu de mecha assez sympa et bien fait
*Welcome To Light Fields* : démo technologique de google permettant de découvrir des pièces/lieux modélisés à partir de photo. C'est de toute beauté, on peux notamment découvrir la navette spatial.

----------


## 564.3

> *FORM*, *Twilight Path*, *Transpose* : Trois jeux du même studio, avec les mêmes mécaniques. Puzzle games assez courts mais sympathiques.


Transpose est fait par un autre studio, et il faut quand même pas mal d'heures pour le finir (8-9h pour moi). Tu confonds peut-être avec autre chose ?

----------


## vectra

Vous avez le droit de faire des listes longues, et de les éditer autant de fois que vous voulez.
Après, je pense qu'on sortira périodiquement une liste de jeux par catégories, et dans chaque catégorie, on triera par scores (genre, un peu comme les pays avec les médailles des jeux olympiques).

Et à mon avis, le 'post de synthèse', ça va être un lien google doc vers une feuille de tableur...
On se mettra d'accord sur le moment où on batche les résultats...

----------


## 564.3

> Vous avez le droit de faire des listes longues, et de les éditer autant de fois que vous voulez.
> Après, je pense qu'on sortira périodiquement une liste de jeux par catégories, et dans chaque catégorie, on triera par scores (genre, un peu comme les pays avec les médailles des jeux olympiques).
> 
> Et à mon avis, le 'post de synthèse', ça va être un lien google doc vers une feuille de tableur...
> On se mettra d'accord sur le moment où on batche les résultats...


Faudrait quasiment une arbo ou un système de tags, pour la classification. Mais ça risque d'être l'usine à gaz tout ça…
Il y a quelques sites qui ont tenté depuis le début de la VR, mais je ne m'en rappel pas d'un qui soit vraiment top.

Et deux liens utiles à mon sens:
- la discussion correspondante sur le forum au cas où il y en a une
- la page https://vrgamecritic.com/ correspondante. Il y a une liste d'avis de sites spécialisés et un lien vers le jeu. Pas vu mieux dans le genre. Par contre en Français il n'y a qu'ETR, et leur algo de meta-classification n'est pas super.

----------


## poulpator

Petite liste de mon côté, tant je passe 90% de mon temps en VR à jouer à *Beat Saber* alors que mon backlog ne cesse de gonfler  ::): 

*AAA*

- *Beat Saber* forcément.
- *Lone Echo*. Probablement le jeu VR qui m'a le plus fasciné. 
- *Moss*. Une super expérience narrative.

*AA*

- *Elie Dangerous*. Parceque l'espace  ::wub:: 
- *Super Hot VR*. Le concept est fou, et le rendu génial au casque.
- *Creed*. Il faut aimer un peu la boxe et beaucoup transpirer.
- *Robot Recall*. Le meilleur shooter que j'ai pu jouer en VR.
- *Defector*. Une simulation de James Bond / Ethan Hunt, pas parfaite mais très plaisante.
- *Star Trek Brige Crew*. Pour les parties entre canards.
- *Tetris Effect*. Un must have si on aime Tetris.
- *Rez Infinite*. Une expérience sensitive assez folle je trouve.

*A*

- *The Climb*. Un "jeu" d'escalade zen et plutôt joli.
- *Vader Immortal*. C'est chouette, l'immersion est top, mais niveau "jeu" c'est un peu limité.
- *Thumper*. Un jeu de rythme assez basique mais très prenant. On est assez loin de "l'expérience" VR, mais le rendu au casque ajoute vraiment quelque chose.

----------


## vectra

Au pire, on trie juste par ordre alphabétique ou par 'score' das la feuille excel.
Je ne pensais pas réaliser une taxinomie, mais juste voir les titres qui tiennent les canards à coeur. Pour moi, sur beaucoup de jeux essayés, il y en a relativement peu qui m'ont beaucoup plu ou juste plu. C'est pareil avec les jeux non-VR, mais ces derniers sont plus nombreux et mieux testés je pense.

----------


## ExPanda

> Tu peux mettre les jeux _mouais_ dans la catégorie B avec une mention sur le prix: on peut mettre tous les jeux qu'on aime dans la liste B. 
> L'idée générale étant de citer les jeux que tu aimes tout court, mais d'être avare des meilleures recommandations.
> Enfin, c'était mon idée de départ, c'est discutable...
> 
> Par contre, je pense que les contre-recommandations, c'est à éviter _ici_ de préférence...


D'acc.




> (à part la AAA où ExPanda à décidément copié sur la mienne alors que je ne l'ai pas encore écrite  )


  :Indeed: 




> Transpose est fait par un autre studio, et il faut quand même pas mal d'heures pour le finir (8-9h pour moi). Tu confonds peut-être avec autre chose ?


Ah ben oui effectivement je me suis planté...  ::unsure:: 
Il m'avait semblé avoir vu les trois dans un pack, et comme l'ambiance et les mécaniques de Transpose ressemble pas mal à FORM dans ma tête c'était le même studio derrière. Pour la durée de vie je n'ai pas fini Transpose encore, il me semblait avoir lu qu'il était pas long (et comme ça collait au fait que je pensais que c'était la même chose que les deux autres...). Bon, je vais éditer...  ::siffle:: 





> Je vois qu'on a tous globalement les même références pour les gros jeux du coup je ne sais pas si c'est bien la peine que j'en rajoute une couche avec *Lone Echo* ou *Beat Saber*


Mets-les quand même, si il y a un tableau de "scores" ça comptera.  ::):

----------


## vectra

Oui oui, absolument:* y'a pas de prime au premier qui cite un titre*.
Pour chaque titre, on mettra le nombre de AAA/AA/A/B/P récoltés, soit à peu près médailles d'or, argent, bronze, fer blanc, et potentielle.
Clairement, un titre qui récoltera beaucoup de AA/AAA va marquer les esprits. Entre canards, s'entend.

Aucun problème non plus à copier-coller des bouts de listes d'autres canards pour faire la vôtre.
Et vous pouvez commencer une liste avec 3 jeux, puis revenir l'éditer plus tard. Avant de lancer un travail de compilation, on préviendra  :;):

----------


## zorglub1422

*AA
Subnautica* : aventure/exploration sous-marine, craft. Nécessite pour plus de confort un Pad (Xbox One) et le mod VR Enhancement. Les autres mods pour version standard sont fonctionnels.

*A : Elite Dangerous.* 
Simplement A car la VR est comme le jeu normal, ceux qui ont le bonheur d'y trouver leur compte seront ravis, les autres se demanderont à quoi bon au bout d'un certain laps de temps, qui peut être court selon les individus.

*A : Alien Isolation.*
Nécessite jeu de base + mod MotherVR. Ce mod donne fait apparaître une section VR dans les options, et les contrôleurs VR sont compatibles. Ne pas fier aux cinématiques et à l'écran du jeu qui reste de type "écran".
L'immersion est très réussie.

----------


## septicflesh

> Oui oui, absolument:* y'a pas de prime au premier qui cite un titre*.
> Pour chaque titre, on mettra le nombre de AAA/AA/A/B/P récoltés, soit à peu près médailles d'or, argent, bronze, fer blanc, et potentielle.
> Clairement, un titre qui récoltera beaucoup de AA/AAA va marquer les esprits. Entre canards, s'entend.
> 
> Aucun problème non plus à copier-coller des bouts de listes d'autres canards pour faire la vôtre.
> Et vous pouvez commencer une liste avec 3 jeux, puis revenir l'éditer plus tard. Avant de lancer un travail de compilation, on préviendra


Tu as intérêts a mettre red matter en triple A sinon......je te retrouve IRL comme j'ai pu faire avec expanda  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Tu as intérêts a mettre red matter en triple A sinon......je te retrouve IRL comme j'ai pu faire avec expanda


T'es peut-être pas là pour la prime, mais tu mises tout sur un seul cheval quand même  ::): 

D'ailleurs j'ai même pas mis Red Matter dans ma liste. C'est vrai qu'il est bien, mais l'ergonomie m'avait déçu. Ça reste un jeu à faire, je lui mettrais peut-être AA en 2e passe.

----------


## ExPanda

> Tu as intérêts a mettre red matter en triple A sinon......je te retrouve IRL comme j'ai pu faire avec expanda


Boarf, dans ce cas à moins que ce soit lui qui te reconnaisse il risque pas grand chose au final.  ::siffle::

----------


## septicflesh

> Boarf, dans ce cas à moins que ce soit lui qui te reconnaisse il risque pas grand chose au final.


Je regrette juste qu'on n'est pas pu se boire un bière ensemble x)

----------


## ExPanda

Lors d'un prochain fest.  ::P:

----------


## Igufou

Allez hop :

*AAA* :
*Lone Echo*, parce que la première sortie dans l'espace, ça m'a coupé le souffle
*Robot Recall*, parce que j'ai eu l'impression de trouver le jeu que je voulais quand j'avais 10 ans. C'est le jeu que je fais tester à ceux qui n'ont jamais fait de VR
*Pavlov*, parce que CS en VR et c'est finalement le jeu auquel je joue le plus et que y a des nouvelles map toutes les semaines et que t'apprends des insultes en russe.

*AA* :
*Red Matter*, bien sympa, mais un cran en deça de Lone Echo à mon avis _perso_
*Beat Saber* : j'aime beaucoup le premier set de musique, je trouve que ça se va niquel avec le type de jeu, je suis déçu par les deux nouveaux qui sont sortis et j'ai la flemme de mettre à jour les mod à chaque fois. Bref, je me suis éclaté 5/6 heures mais j'y joue plus (j'ai hésité à le mettre simple A du coup).
*Elite Dangerous* avec un HOTAS : on s'y croit bordel !
*Arizona Sunshine* : bon film de zomb, avec une coop en plus !
*Star Trek bridge crew* : parce que je suis un trekkie et que ce jeu permet aux filles de savoir ce que ça fait de se gratter les couilles et aux garçon de se tripoter les nichons

*A*
*Super Hot* : Un bon simulateur de Jackie Chan !
*Hell Blade Senua*, super rendu de l'ambiance malsaine, mais finalement les phases de gameplay ne sont pas à mon goût.
*Outward*, très accès simu, me mettre à pat ventre pour sniper et me rendre ridicule aux yeux de ma fille ça n'a pas de prix ! Malgrè tout un peu répétitif, vu que je joue qu'en coop et que les bots sont toujours au même endroits
*Skyrim / Fallout 4 VR* : super immersion,grosse claque au premier combat de dragon, mais finalement, un peu la flemme de les refaire pour la 5eme fois, je décroche au bout de 20 heures.
*Tetris Effect* : c'est joli, mais ça reste du Tetris. Et je ne profite finalement pas des décors, trop absorbé que je suis à faire mes lignes.
*Les serious sam 1/2/3 en VR* : bon défouloir à prendre en promo (une quinzaine d'euros les 3 si ma mémoire est bonne)
*Keep talking and nody explode* : très rigolo en soirée ! (notamment le pote qui passe 10 min à choisir le niveau parce qu'il a fais tomber le classeur)

*B :*
*Furious Seas* : lui, c'est B+, il est rigolo, mais deviens vite répétitif
*I expect you will die* : on se sent très James Bond
*Accounting +* : marrant, mais très court
*Eve Valkyrie* : joli, nerveux, mais j'ai pas accoché plus que ça ...
*Gorn* : bien rigolo, mais une fois fini, j'ai pas eu envie de le relancer
*Serious Sam VR* : un bon wave shooter
*Contractor VR* : joli, mais moins moddable que Pavlov, du coup, moins de joueur en multi
*VTOL VR* : super bien fait au niveau du gameplay, mais c'est pas mon type de jeu
*DOOM VFR* : j'aurais aimé pouvoir tourner avec le stick ...
*BoxVr* : je lui préfère beat saber
*ZomDay* : bonne idée, mais pas mal de soucis technique (hit box, coincé dans un mur ...)

*D :* 
Air Car
les films google gratos sur Steam

Par contre, je n'ai pas du tout accroché à Defector, sensé être le AAA VR Oculus de cet été. J'aime pas les contrôle, je le trouve fouilli dans ce qu'il faut faire...

----------


## nodulle

J'ai mis à jour mon premier post du topic avec ma liste de recommandation.

----------


## vectra

Hop hop, j'ai bricolé une preview du résultat.
La formule de calcul est discutable, c'est à voir entre nous tous.

Egalement, je suis une buse en google docs & co, mais je pense que le format d'entrée idéal serait un tableau partagé sur lequel on a les jeux en lignes, les coins en colonnes, et la note (ou pas) pour chaque jeu.
Ca compilerait ensuite les charts tout seul.

----------


## Psycho1000

AAA
*Beat Saber* Le maître du jeu de rythme
*Lone Echo* Quelle immersion
*SuperHot VR* Matrix VR mais en rouge et blanc
*Robo Recall*

AA
*I expect you to Die* Excellent concept, saisi bien l'esprit des James Bond un peu kitsch d'il y a plus de 30 ans.
*Elite Dangerous*
*Brass tactics* des RTS y en a pas des masses, et il profite très bien de la VR
*Fisherman tales* Excellent concept
*Creed* C'est joli, la licence est bien exploitée, c'est fun
*Vader immortal* descendre d'un cran si osef de Star wars
*Budget Cuts*

A
*Racket NX*
*Racket Fury*
*Airmech command* RTs avec un peu d'action et  c'est assez joli
*To the top*
*Raw Data* Çà a vieilli
*Space Pirate trainer* idem
*Rez Infinite* pourrait être en AA si tout le jeu était comme l'area X
*Gorn*
*Thrill of the fight*
*Audioshield* Beat saber est passé par là
*BoxVr* Manque un petit quelque chose pour être un excellent mix de box et de jeu de rythme
*Arizona Sunshine*
*The Gallery*
*Space junkies* Sympa mais contenu trop court
*Subnautica* Le jeu est génial mais l'implémentation Vr laisse un peu à désirer
*Edge of tomorrow* Jouer assis à la maneete en vue 3ème personne c'est un peu 2016, mais le jeu est bien fait et l'ambiance est bonne, pour les fans de Chtulu c'est sympa
*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice* Joli, bonne ambiance et bonne immersion, mais gameplay passable.

B
*Tethered* RTS simpliste mais mignon
*Holopoint*
*Knockout league* Faut aimer Punch out!, ce qui n'est pas trop trop mon cas
*Obduction VR* il serait plus haut si j'étais fan de Myst-like, car il est très bien fait.
*Onward* Trop simu pour moi
*Grid:Defense Awekening* Bon jeu mais la VR n'apporte pas grand chose
*Tetris Effect* On est tellement concentrés sur le tetris après le 1er tiers du jeu qu'on ne profite pas des jolis effets, dommage.

D
*Batman Arkham VR* Joli, bonne ambiance, gameplay pas mal, mais très court
*Job Simulator*

Gratuit
*Rec Room*
*Welcome to the lightfields*
*Titl Brush*
*Google Earth*

----------


## malmoutt3

Je passe juste pour saluer l'initiative et la boulot. Bravo  :;): .
Pour le lien googledoc, c'est dispo ?

----------


## vectra

J'ai un classeur excel pour le moment...
Si tu as un compte google docs (ou équivalent Framasoft), je peux te passer la feuille?

Hop, MAJ.
On commence à avoir un top 20 qui veut dire quelque chose, et qui me semble assez représentatif du marché AMHA.
J'ai pas encore fait les trucs gratuits  ::unsure::

----------


## Luthor

Je mets les jeux qui ne sont pas déjà dans la liste avec une étoile devant, pour les reconnaître  ::): 

Je ne ferais un commentaire que sur certains jeux, tout a déjà été dit pour la plupart des jeux.

AAA
Beat saber
Superhot VR
elite Dangerous
I expect you to die
A fisherman's Tale
Form
Sairento
* Tilt Brush : PAs un jeu mais une excellente expérience, un must have pour moi !

AA
Star trek Bridge Crew
Creed, Rise to glory
Arizona Sunshine
To the top
Tetris effect
Budget Cuts
Space pirate trainer
Fallout 4 VR
Gorn
Payday 2
Batman VR
Moss
Hellblade
Keep talking and nobody explode
*A-Tech Cybernetic VR : Bon FPS assez joli, même s'il n'est pas innovant
*Blasters of the universe : méconnu et pourtant un excellent shoot, joli et avec des idées sympa.
*The forest
* Xion : méconnu également, un shoot em up qui permet de customiser son vaisseau et de le diriger comme un jouet. Vraiment une bonne surprise
* Lucky's tale : Gratuit, un mario like assez long et que je trouve vraiment chouette  ::): 

A
Subnautica
Rez Infinite
Serious Sam 2
*Everspace
* Sega Megadrive & Genesis Classics : la compil d'émulation officielle, jouable en VR. je suis passé du "c'est inutile" à Ah ben c'est cool en fait  ::): 
* Windlands
B 
Audioshield : Une déception pour moi.
* Please don't touch anything : je le mets en B parce que je le trouve trop dur :\
* Redout
* The wizards

----------


## vectra

Merci pour ton retour  :;): 
Update!

----------


## Fabiolo

Bon J'y vais de ma petite liste temporaire vu que j'ai un backlog long comme le bras même en VR. En plus je ne vais pas être forcement très impartial vu que j'ai bossé sur certains des jeux en question (mais bon, faut bien s'aider un peu aussi :D)

*AAA*

A fisherman's Tale
Superhot Vr
Accounting +

*AA*

Duck Season
Arizona Sunshine
Star trek: Bridge crew
Gorn

*A*

Scanner Sombre
Apex Construct
Serious Sam first & secound encounter
Doom VFR
The Unfinished
La Peri
Transference

*B*

Mind path to Thalamus
First person Tennis
Eleven: table tennis vr
Pinball FX2 VR
The Golf club vr
Titanic VR

*D*

The Lab
Google earth
Doctor Who: The Runaway (maix exclu UK pour l'instant)

----------


## vectra

Noté!  :;): 
MAJ de l'image à la prochaine éval...

----------


## Fabiolo

Tient d'ailleurs si au fil du temps on a envie d'ajouter d'autres jeux, tu préfères qu'on attende un peu et qu'on fasse une autre liste ou qu'on te dise qu'on mis à jour la première?

----------


## vectra

Toujours MAJ la première...
Vous me dites que vous avez changé vos évals et je vais voir.

Par contre, à partir de maintenant, il faudra que vous notiez les modifs effectuées (nouveaux jeux, anciennes notes modifiées) en les soulignant pour que je puisse voir ce qui a changé et le mettre à jour sans tout recalculer.

----------


## Ngo Toumba

AAA: 
_Lone Echo_ Sans hésitation, le premier jeu qui me fait dire que la VR peut faire autre chose que du Casual Game. Alors j'ai hésité à mettre en AAA parce que tout simplement faut aimer le genre (j'ai envie de dire c'est un peu pareil pour tous les jeux). Un peu court (9 heures pour moi, ce qui est pas mal pour un jeu VR mais c'est tellement bien qu'on en veut encore, 15h me semblerait correct) mais ça devrait évoluer, je l'espère, avec le 2.

AA: 
_Robo Recall_ Excellent défouloir ! On se prend vite pour un super héro... Mériterait sans doute le AAA mais trop arcade d'après moi ce qui le classe plus dans le démonstratif, le casual quoi.
_SuperHot VR_ Quelle chouette idée ! Je rêve de la voir implantée dans un jeu d'aventure/action ou RPG... Mais très court, trop court...

A: 
_Subnautica_ Pas évident à classer parce que je l'ai fini avant de me mettre à la VR et je n'ai pas eu le courage de le refaire, on verra pour _Below Zero_. Par contre, il faut jouer assis avec clavier et souris parce qu'il n'y a pas assez de touches sur les pads oculus.
_Trackmania Turbo_
_Moss_ pour le côté féerique mais peu mieux faire niveau réalisation (textures, énigmes améliorables)
_Keep Talking And Nobody Explodes_

B: 
_Arktika.1_ C'est assez réussi mais le gameplay est très léger et répétitif surtout après avoir joué _Lone Echo_
_The Climb_ C'est assez beau mais pareil on a vite fait de s'ennuyer. 
_Thumper_

P: 
_Lone Echo 2_
_Beat Saber_
_Subnautica : Below Zero_
_VTOL VR_
_Dirt Rally 2.0_
_Resident Evil 7_ Uniquement en PS VR donc je ne verrai jamais...
_Wilson's Heart_ En promo sur Occulus aujourd'hui donc je verrai ça dès aujourd'hui probablement...
_Mortal Blitz_

D: 
_Aircar_ Asseyez-vous !
_Face yours fears_ Expérience intéressante... Mais pas du tout interactive...

S: (ce que j'aimerais voir développé pour VR)
_Trine 5_
_Legend of Grimrock 3_
_Mass Effect 4_
_XCom 3_
_Stalker 2_
Et j'en passe...

----------


## vectra

Merci pour l'info!
J'ai mis le classement à jour, je posterai les pics ce WE...

----------


## vectra

MAJ du classement  :;):

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je me lance malgré ma maigre bibliothèque VR. Je joue avec un casque WMR Lenovo Explorer et sur un PC moyenne gamme (cf. signature pour le détail).
Plutôt des jeux assis car j'ai une zone de jeu trop juste.

*AAA*
Beat Saber: c'est un peu le jeu qui m'a décidé à acheter un casque VR, et je regrette pas du tout. J'y ai pas joué tant que ça en nombres d'heures mais je l'aime beaucoup. On est pas loin de la killer app.

*AA*
Project Cars 2: compliqué à faire tourner correctement, mais purée la claque  :Bave:  J'y joue au gamepad, et les sensations sont super bonnes en VR, on a vraiment l'impression d'y être. Mention spécial pour les voitures "ouvertes".

*A*
Elite Dangerous: je le mets ici car j'ai joué au jeu plus de 300h en 2D, et je l'ai juste testé moins d'une heure en VR. Clairement pas fait pour tout le monde, mais l'expérience de vol en VR vaut le coup (déjà en 2D c'est top). Par contre le jeu est un immense bac à sable sans but précis, où le grind est de rigueur pour pouvoir s'acheter des vaisseaux sympas et les customiser. Donc niveau gameplay c'est pas ouf.
A fisherman's Tale: excellent petit jeu (2h) qui m'a beaucoup plus. C'est frais, ça utilise intelligemment les possibilités de la VR et l'histoire est cool. Très bien optimisé aussi. ça pourrait presque être dans la catégorie au-dessus si c'était plus long.

*B*
Subnautica: pas joué longtemps en VR mais l'immersion est top. Après je suis pas fan de ce style de jeu (survie/craft) donc pas super motivé pour continuer. Top quand il fait chaud pour prendre un bon bain virtuel  ::P: 
Redout: marrant à tester, mais le jeu est assez dur pour moi et e VR encore plus.
Dirt Rally: supers sensations en VR, ça décoiffe. Bon par contre c'est très dur comme jeu passé les premières courses faciles et du coup j'ai stoppé.
IL-2: pas mon style de jeu, j'ai fini par refund, mais les sensations en vol valent le coup pour ceux qui aiment. Faut pas être sensible à la gerbe par contre !

*P*
Superhot VR: je l'avais testé puis refund car pas le temps d'y jouer mais il me tente quand même pas mal...
UltraWings
Hellblade: j'ai fini le jeu en 2D et j'ai adoré, mais j'ose pas testé la version VR car j'ai trouvé déjà la version normale assez traumatisante par moment...
Fancy Skiiing
... des tonnes d'autres, difficile de tout lister !

*D* 
Google Earth
The  Lab
War Thunder
The Blu

----------


## vectra

Merci, c'est cool.
Faites pas les timides vous autres: postez vos avis!

On a besoin de pas mal de retours afin d'avoir des stats un peu fiables sur les jeux.

----------


## Oyooh

Bon allé, j'y vais aussi de ma liste:

*AAA:* 
	- Half life: Alyx
	- The walking dead: Saints & Sinners
	- Lone Echo 
	- Superhot VR
	- I Expect you to die

*AA:* 
	- Sairento VR
	- A fisherman's Tale	
	- Budget Cut
	- Pavlov VR	
	- Star trek bridge crew	
	- Arizona sunshine
	- Skyrim
	- Elite dangerous
	- Sprint vector
	- The galery 1 & 2
	- VTOL
	- Red matter
	- The talos principle VR

*A:* 
	- Duck season
	- Rick & Morty - Virtual rick-ality
	- The Groundhog day: like father like son	
	- Gorn	
	- Compound
	- Accounting
	- Raw data
	- Transpose
	- Into the radius
	- Narcosis

*B:* 
	- Trover saves the univers
	- Job / Vacation simulator
	- Vanishing Realms
	- Edge of tomorrow
	- Climbey
	- Windlands
	- L.A Noir
	- Brookhaven Experiment
	- Racket NX

*P:* 
	- Blade & Sorcery
	- Space pirate trainer
	- Robot recall
	- Blood and Truth
	- Creed

*D:*
	- The lab
	- Google Earth VR
	- Walt of the wizard
	- Panoptic	
	- Tea for god
	- Shattered lights
	- Mission: ISS
	- Bullet train
	- Rec Room

----------


## vectra

Excellent  ::love::

----------


## Psycho1000

Maj de ma list avec Tetris Effect et Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice

----------


## vectra

Bien noté!
MAJ à venir de mon côté avec Asgard's Wrath, un bon AAA des familles  :;):

----------


## vectra

> Maj de ma list avec Tetris Effect et Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice


Y sont ajoutés ou modifiés?
Si modifiés, c'était quoi leurs rangs?


Sinon, je viens de faire un update du classement. N'hésitez pas à MAJ le classement pour de nouvelles sorties si besoin...

----------


## vectra

Petit point de comparaison.
J'ai trouvé cet interactive chart qui liste les jeux les plus et mieux notés sur le store Oculus:

https://c83ba6c3-788f-496e-a3dd-53b1...htmlpasta.com/

On voit évidemment Lone Echo et Robo Recall qui se distinguent du lot, et également Asgard's Wrath qui fait un beau décollage pour un jeu sorti ce mois-ci seulement.

----------


## Rodwin

Allez, au boulot :
AAA: le jeu auquel il faut absolument jouer, et que je passe sous un train si tu regrettes l'achat.
Beat Saber

AA: le jeu vraiment très bon, qui a été largement testé et acclamé par la critique, et que tu aimes vraiment bien à titre personnel, avec peu de chances qu'il ne soit pas aimé par le canard qui suit la recommandation.
Borderlands 2 VR
Onward
Pavlov
DCS
Star Trek: Bridge Crew
Vanishing Realms
Skyrim VR
Arizona Sunshine
No Man's Sky
PayDay 2
Rec Room
Everspace
Elite Dangerous
Redout
Virtual virtual reality
Gorn
Keep talking and nobody explodes
Superhot VR
Subnautica
Fallout4 VR
Duck Season
Form (mais trop court !)


A: c'est pour les jeux que vous aimez bien et qui valent le coup d'être joués, mais vous voyez bien que ça ne boxe pas dans la catégorie des hits actuels, ou bien vous comprendriez qu'un canard n'aime pas.
Racket NX
VR Dungeon Knight
Raw Data
Guns'n'Stories : Bulletproof
Space Junkies
Dungeons & Treasure VR
Dirt Rally 2
Contractors
Eagle Flight
Budget Cuts
Space Pirate trainer
IL-2
Creed: Rise to glory
Killing Floor: Incursion
Apex Construct
X Rebirth
Archangel Hellfire
Distance
The Assembly
The Solus Project
Scanner Sombre
Richie's plank experience
Paperdolls
The Forest
Skyworld
Compound
I Expect you to die
Paranormal activity
Townsmen
EVE: Valkyrie - Warzone
Batman Arkham VR
Fruit ninja VR
Holopoint
Job Simulator
Marshmallow melee
Tiltbrush (OK, c'est pas un jeu...)
Sairento
REZ
The Gallery
Narcosis
Rick and Morty
House of the Dying sun
Tethered
Thumper
A chair in a room: greenwater
Dead Secret
Sportsbar VR
Gunjack
Portal Stories

B: tous les jeux que vous aimez bien et qui vous ont laissé un bon souvenir, point final.
Tales of Escape
QuiVR
Star Shelter
Racket Fury
OrbusVR
Surv1v3
Nightstar: Alliance
Nightstar: Starfighter
Detached
Evasion
Audioshield
Overload
Mass Exodus
Stand out
Sprint vector
Cosmic Trip
Sparc
Manifest 99
Holodance
Audio Factory
Dead Effect 2 VR
Final fleet
Out of ammo
Out of ammo: death drive
Windlands
Deisim
Carnival Games
Super Island god
GalGun VR
Giant Cop
Overkill VR
Vertigo
Race the sun
Void Rangers
Crazy Saloon VR
#Archery
#Selfie Tennis
Punch bomb
Deadhalls
Zombie Training Simulator
Amaken
Holoball
Accounting
Craft Keep VR
Sublevel Zero Redux
Final approach
A legend of Luca
Duckpocalypse
Trackmania 2 Valley

P: (Prospects) Ca, c'est pour les jeux dont vous avez entendu du bien, qui vous font envie, mais que vous n'avez pas pu tester par vous-même et, par conséquent, que vous ne pouvez recommander.
The Valishing of Ethan Carter VR
The Talos Principle VR
Serious Sam 1, 2, 3
Robinson The journey
Organ Quarter
Obduction
The Mage's Tales
LA NOIRE VR
Ironwolf
Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice VR


D (Débutants) Ca, c'est pour les jeux gratuits exclusivement, mais qui sont des expériences qui en valent vraiment la peine, surtout quand on débute.
Big Screen
The Scream
The Lab
McOsu
Waltz of the wizard
Surge
Google earth VR
Belko VR
Abode
The Cubicle
The VR Museum of fine art
ABE VR
Wake up

----------


## vectra

merci  :;): 
maj dans quelques jours au plus tard.

----------


## vectra

Désolé: j'ai un peu oublié, mais je vais m'y remettre.

En attendant, je poste cette note de roadtovr qui aborde le classement des jeux les mieux et plus notés sur l'Oculus Store:
https://www.roadtovr.com/top-20-ocul...st-rated-most/

On remarque qu'Asgard's Wrath est déjà dans le top 10 des jeux les plus notés, en seulement un mois d'activité...

----------


## 564.3

Bon j'ai mis à jour ma liste avec Boneworks, Until you Fall, Hellsplit: Arena, Pistol Whip, Serious Sam 3 VR. Et ajouté un tag concernant la cinétose.

Et je me ferais probablement Asgard quand j'aurais upgradé mon matos (CM/CPU/RAM), parce que je suis un peu short pour y jouer dans de bonnes conditions.

J'avais hésité à mettre plutôt B pour SS3VR (et donc pas dans ma liste pour l'instant), mais vu que je me suis quand même bien amusé pendant 11h, je suppose qu'il vaut son A  ::ninja:: 
Il y a pas mal d'autres jeux que j'ai bien aimé et que j'ai pas mentionné, mais bon… ça fait déjà une liste trop longue à mon gout, faudrait peut-être que je rééquilibre la classification.

----------


## Canarmageddon

subnautica est compatible VR??? oh my  :Bave:  ... elle est ou ma CB?... un pote m'as tellement gavé pour que je le prenne , que j'ai totalement skip... moi j'était déjà sur d'autres titres chronophages et puis bon la poiscaille c'était pas mon délire à ce moment là... mais en VR avec mon "masque de plongée" je pense que je vais pas trop me faire prier...mais vous jurez de rien lui dire, on est d'accord?  ::P:  sinon il va me haïr...

----------


## Erokh

En plus subnautica a été gratos sur l'egs, fut un temps.

Je l'ai pris à ce moment là, mais j'ai jamais eu le courage de le lancer.

----------


## 564.3

Attention pour Subnautica, faut le modder parce que les devs n'ont pas fini le boulot.
https://www.nexusmods.com/subnautica/mods/173

D'ailleurs faudrait que je le reteste un jour avec ce mod, mais j'ai déjà pas mal de backlog…

----------


## Hideo

Coin 

Je commence a avoir pas mal de copains qui ont ou qui viennent d'avoir un casque et quand on me demande "a quoi qui faut que je joue" ce sont toujours les memes noms qui ressortent. 
Du coup j'ai ressorti un petit outil que je m’étais fait pour ranger / partager des liens et tant qu'a faire y'a p'tet moyen d'en faire profiter tout le monde. 

C'est part ici. 


Entrant un "user name", vous récupérez toutes les listes de liens qui sont liees a ce "user name".
En tapant *"cpc"* par exemple vous tomberez sur les listes (AAA ou Coop) que j'ai fait rapidement on pompant sur la liste du topic.
Tout le monde peut creer de nouvelle listes, ajouter/supprimer des liens dans une liste.

Attention, l'app est héberge sur un truc gratos du coup si le site est pas utilise pendant plus de 30 minutes elle s'endort. La premiere navigation peut prendre un peu de temps (il faut que le site en allant dessus puis la BDD avec la premiere requete). 30 secondes suffise largement.

C'est pas tres sexy mais ca a le merite de fonctionner plutot simplement et c'est relativement facile a maintenir a plusieurs et dans le temps.
J'ai pas le temps la tout de suite mais je vais surement continuer a alimenter ces listes pour les petits nouveaux.

----------


## 564.3

Arf t'y vas franchement en recommandant Boneworks à des débutants, faudrait ptet faire une 2e liste.

Sinon Steam a l'air de proposer ce genre de choses avec leur système de curation. Ça peut être intégré au groupe CPC VR on dirait.

Je ne sais pas comment ça marche ni si ça peut être collaboratif (gestion des droits, historique des modifs, votes…). Par défaut je suppose que c'est assez basique, mais on dirait qu'on peut ajouter un commentaire, des tags (si c'est pas simplement ceux de base) et des liens (genre vers le forum CPC).

Par exemple celle là est pas mal foutue même s'il y a plein de vieux trucs qui trainent, ils ajoutent aussi un score en début de commentaire
https://store.steampowered.com/curat...mes-and-Tools/
Exemple de recommandation (simple court et précis): https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...lanid=33220185

Par contre évidemment, pas possible d'ajouter les jeux qui ne sont pas distribués par Steam (du genre ceux d'Oculus ou Tetris Effect qui est sur l'EGS).
Faut faire un post dédié ou un guide, par exemple. Mais pareil, j'ai des doutes sur l'aspect collaboratif de leurs outils.
Bref je ne suis pas plus penché sur la question que ça, mais je veux bien filer un coup de main pour remplir des trucs.

----------


## Hideo

Les listes que j'ai partage sont la plutot pour l'exemple  :^_^:  
Mais Boneworks marche bien pour repondre a "et la VR aujourd'hui ca ressemble a quoi ?".  ::trollface:: 

Effectivement avec Steam on peut faire quelques chose de très proche. 
Le ptit site la c'est vraiment un truc ras les pâquerettes, mais ca fait le boulot pour creer et maintenir des listes complement open en ligne de liens. Pas plus pas moins.

----------


## Hideo

Edit : 

Du coup j'ai alimente les listes et j'ai laisse ca sur le profil "cpc". 

Ca se divise en 4 listes pour le moment:

Les premiers pas.  :Fourbe: La listes des "AAA must play".  :Perfect: Le bordel avec tout ce qui vaut le coup d'etre teste.  ::lol:: La liste pour Coop, vitale pour moi  :^_^:  

Les listes sont bien évidement extremement subjectives et j'ai pas joue a tout du coup y'a des trucs qui manquent. 
Je continuerai a alimenter un peu ces listes au moins le temps que les copains en fasse le tour mais comme je disais si y'a des motive pour alimenter /  maintenir / creer des listes c'est encore mieux.

Edit : en fait c'etait pas une edit.

----------


## vectra

Ca aurait été bien de faire un truc à vote, plutôt que de compiler un fichier excell moisi...

----------


## Hideo

Jamais trouve d'outils simple et efficace, sans creation de compte, qui permette de faire ca. 
Ce qui a un certain sens si on peut voter. 

Mais si vous pensez que ca ferait le taff, je peux me motiver, retrouver les sources et ajouter un petit systeme de vote.

----------


## 564.3

> Jamais trouve d'outils simple et efficace, sans creation de compte, qui permette de faire ca. 
> Ce qui a un certain sens si on peut voter. 
> 
> Mais si vous pensez que ca ferait le taff, je peux me motiver, retrouver les sources et ajouter un petit systeme de vote.


Steam est fournisseur OpenID, si t'as envie de l'utiliser comme système d'authentification.
https://steamcommunity.com/dev

Si t'as besoin d'un coup de main pour le dev, tu peux le mettre sur gitlab ou je ne sais quoi. Je fais assez peu de frontend/JS, mais ça serait une occase.

Ça serait pas mal de garder qui a voté quoi. Ça permettrait aussi d'avoir des pages par utilisateur avec leur sélection perso.
Et peut-être avoir un système de score (genre 3 ou 5 niveaux) plutôt que de vote binaire.
Puis des tags plutôt que des listes. Ça revient plus ou moins au même, mais plus flexible.

Bon, faudrait quand même éviter de faire une usine à gaz aussi, mais c'est ptet pas gagné si je m'en mêle  ::ninja::

----------


## Hideo

Mhh implementer un vrai system d'auth m’embête un peu, pas vraiment la motive et je veux que n'importe qui puisse alimenter une liste.

Deja, je vais ajouter un system tout simple de +1 et les ordonner par ca.
Un petit malin pourrait voter plein de fois pour le meme jeu, mais je pense pas que ca posera vraiment de soucis.

Éventuellement on pourrait créer rapidos un system d'identification avec juste un pseudo.  
Ajouter de tags c'est pas impossible de faire un truc vite fait et pratique, la lib pour la mosaïque permet de filtrer les elements par leurs classes css ca peut etre intéressant. 


Si tu veux y jeter un coup d'oeil, tu as le Front (React) ici et le Back (Spring/Mongo) par la  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Si tu veux y jeter un coup d'oeil, tu as le Front (React) ici et le Back (Spring/Mongo) par la


Ok, je comprends mieux pourquoi il faut un hébergement custom.
Bon, faudra déjà que je me prépare un environnement de dev et voir comment ça fonctionne.

----------


## Hideo

On va pas se mentir, c'est un peu le bordel la dedans mais ca reste relativement simple (si t'as deja touche a react). Si t'es motive on peut se coincer un moment pour te preparer l'env  :;):  

Sinon, yabon, j'ai implemente le 101 du vote : tu cliques sur le pouce bleu ca fait +1 et ca tri la liste du plus vote au moins vote.
Les categories p'tet plus tard si y'a une demande  :^_^:

----------


## 564.3

> On va pas se mentir, c'est un peu le bordel la dedans mais ca reste relativement simple (si t'as deja touche a react). Si t'es motive on peut se coincer un moment pour te preparer l'env  
> 
> Sinon, yabon, j'ai implemente le 101 du vote : tu cliques sur le pouce bleu ca fait +1 et ca tri la liste du plus vote au moins vote.
> Les categories p'tet plus tard si y'a une demande


J'ai bourré un container avec ce qu'il faut (2Go), tout tourne bien en local. Maintenant faudrait surtout que je lise la doc des libs utilisées.
C'est vraiment en roue libre le système de vote, mais bon pour aller plus loin faut rapidement commencer à dérouler la pelote de laine de l'auth & co.

Il y a pas mal de sites web (Slashdot, Digg, Reddit, …) qui sont surtout des systèmes communautaires de partage de lien à la base, voilà comment ça fini ces histoires une fois que le feature creep est passé par là  ::ninja:: 

Sinon j'ai un peu creusé coté Steam, au moins pour voir s'il y avait une API pour synchroniser les listes de curation et ce genre de choses… Bah y a que dalle, faudrait scraper comme un goret.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est vraiment en roue libre le système de vote, mais bon pour aller plus loin faut rapidement commencer à dérouler la pelote de laine de l'auth & co.


J'y ai repensé en préparant mon diner, et le plus simple reste d'utiliser des outils qui ne font qu'une seule tâche:
- un recensement des liens (par exemple ton outil), avec une classification histoire de structurer un peu (soit les listes, ou éventuellement un scraping de tags Steam/Oculus)
- un outil d'enquête importable (une petite transformation des données), dynamique (pouvoir régénérer ou mettre à jour sans perdre d'info), optionnel (tout peut être "sans réponse"), persistant (ceux qui répondent reçoivent un token/lien pour revenir sur leurs réponses ou compléter)
- une présentation du résultat si l'affichage par défaut des réponses n'est pas satisfaisant

Évidemment faut au moins pouvoir faire de l'import/export et idéalement avoir une API pour automatiser ça proprement.
Pour la partie enquête, j'ai déjà utilisé LimeSurvey, Google Forms et EUSurvey. Pour ce que je m'en rappelle n'importe lequel ferait le taf, à vérifier.

Contenu de l'enquête:
- demande de pseudo pour pouvoir faire de la modération ou récupérer sa propre liste
- une page par catégorie (idéalement une classification assez homogène, à voir le nombre d'entrées idéal), avec éventuellement des sous-catégories pour avoir des blocs
- un "radio button" par entrée: "top", "bien", "moyen", "bof", "à éviter", "pas testé / pas de réponse" (par défaut pour pouvoir passer toutes les pages rapidos), "fait envie" (wishlist, à voir c'est du bonus)

Idéalement faudrait plusieurs admins, histoire de pouvoir régénérer des tokens pour ceux qui ont paumé le leur par exemple, ou lancer un rafrachissement des questions. Je vais déjà faire quelques tests, si plusieurs outils sont équivalents faut voir lequel plus de monde voudrait bien gérer.

----------


## Hideo

J'avais pu vu ta reponse ici avant de repondre a ton mp. 

Ce que tu décris la est ideal mais notre use case principal c'est le topic des recommandations de jeux VR, c'est probablement un peu overkill  :^_^: .
Le plus important serait probablement l’accessibilite, la simplicite d'utilisation et surtout la facilite d'implementation.

L'interfacage entre les listes et un formulaire ne devrait pas poser trop de soucis et il me semble que Google Forms propose quelles trucs niveau callback/webhooks et tout est deja expose en API.
Essayer d'ajouter un peu plus d'identification, pour quoi pas.
Commentaires / Tags pour chaque liens (les scrapper c'est une autre histoire) c'est relativement simple egalement. 

Tant qu'on reste sur quelque chose ou l'information est completement centree sur les liens.
L'identification (!= l'auth)  etant l'expection.

----------


## 564.3

Ouais j'ai de nouveau jeté un coup d'œil et Google Forms reste le plus abordable, même si leur API est un peu l'usine à gaz. Je l'avais déjà utilisée il y a longtemps.
EUSurvey n'a pas l'air d'avoir d'API, même si appeler la fonction d'import/export doit pouvoir se faire sans trop de problèmes.
LimeSurvey faut un hébergement potable, leur service gratos c'est 25 réponses/mois. Ça peut éventuellement passer chez Free, mais faut le maintenir.

J'ai refait quelques tests avec le système de curation de Steam, mais même pour ma sélection perso je me pose pas mal de questions. Entre essayer d'avoir un avis un peu plus objectif que simplement mes gouts, ce que vaut le jeu par rapport au marché VR ou dans l'absolu, etc.
C'est pas facile tout ça…

----------


## Clad

Je me suis remi à la VR il y a peu, et j'ai trouvé ma killer app dont je décroche plus.

J'ai acheté mon rift il y a... deux ans ? Trois ans ? Au moment de la sortie des Touch. J'étais hyper enthousiaste sur la technologie, et même si en théorie les promesses sont tenu je m'en suis très vite lassé. Et la nausée/le mal de crane n'aide pas.

J'ai ressorti le casque il y a peu, plus parce que "au prix que ça m'a coûté, il faut le rentabiliser" qu'autre chose. Eh ben pour une raison qui m'échappe je ne suis plus DU TOUT sensible à la cinetose. Je peux jouer en 3D mouvement libre sans réduction du FOV ni point fixe ni rien pendant des heures et des heures d'affilé (16H en 2J d'après Steam, j'avais un long week end et il fait trop moche pour jardiner). Alors que je l'avais rangé parce que la simple idée de penser à le mettre me donnait la nausée et des sueurs froides.

Le seul truc c'est qu'au bout de quelques heures, j'ai mal aux muscles des yeux. Mais ça part immédiatement, dans la seconde, dés que j’enlève le casque. Ah oui, et je me suis tapé quelques crampes à jouer debout de manière un peu acrobatique. 

Cette killer app qui m'a autant captivé ? Skyrim ! J'y avais jamais autant joué en mode plat pourtant, mais là avec VRIK c'est un vrai bonheur. VRIK c'est un mod de Skyrim qui ajoute plein de possibilités pour la VR, dont la possibilité d'utiliser des fourreaux, des carquois, de manière très naturelle. J'ai mon arcacroché à l'épaule, une dague sur ma brassière, un petit bouclier en cuir  sur le dos, et il ne s'agit que de les aggriper de manière tout à fait naturel pour passer d'une arme à l'autre. Pour la magie, ça fonctionne comme dans Arx Fatalis: on "dessine" avec le click du stick enfoncé pour activer le raccourcis clavier. C'est super immersif.

Heureusement que les mods sont là, Skyrim VR n'était pourtant pas super bien conçu à la base, mais avec ce mod c'est bien plus naturel et jouissif. Et ça marche tout aussi bien en jouant assis que debout. Debout c'est aussi super sympa: on s'accroupi un peu pour sneaker, on s’approche doucement d'un premier ennemi dague à la main, on lui assène brutament un beau coup dans le coup façon Ravaillac, puis on agrippe son arc sur le dos pour s'en emparer et on décoche flèche après flèche à la Legolas sur les autres ennemis aux alentours... et celui qui se ramène au loin ? Une bonne flèche pendant qu'il est en train de courir, et emporté par son élan son cadavre s'étale en valsant avec un bel effet ragdoll. Dans les villes je suis plutôt assis, mais dans les donjons c'est un vrai plaisir de jouer debout.

C'est bluffant de voir comme avec quelques optimisations, un jeu pourtant pas conçu pour la VR au départ fonctionne aussi bien, que ce soit visuellement ou au niveau du gameplay. Il n'y a qu'un seul truc qui fait encore un peu tâche: quand on prend un objet du décors, la manipulation est pas évidente du tout. Bonne chance pour poser droit un verre à pied sans que le moteur physique le fasse tomber aussitôt qu'on le lache.

----------


## 564.3

Ah bah c'est cool, faudrait vraiment que je m'y mette, Skyrim VR traine encore dans mon backlog.

On avait un peu parlé de VRIK dans le fil de discussion à propos de Skyrim VR https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=12451893.
D'ailleurs si t'as un guide simple/efficace pour les mods importants, ça m'intéresse (à mettre dans la discussion dédiée, ça sera plus facile à retrouver).

----------


## vectra

GG!

Skyrim, c'est vraiment le géant incompris de la VR. 
Le truc aurait vraiment pu être la killer app qui mettait tout le monde d'accord, si seulement ils avaient mieux bossé leur copie. Mais le niveau de détail et la taille de l'environnement en valent vraiment la peine, si seulement j'avais pas déjà rincé tout Cyrodiil dans tous les sens.

Pour moi, la gestion des combats à l'épée/bouclier est un crève-coeur: si j'ai bien compris, les coups portent ou dévient selon les stats, et pas si tu trompe la garde de l'adversaire.

----------


## Clad

C'est vrai que si tu as beaucoup joué à Oblivion ça fait redite. J'ai à peu près totalement fait l'impasse sur Oblivion justement parce que j'avais joué à Daggerfall jusqu'à l'ecoeurement. (je me suis vengé de la frustration de pas avoir pu jouer à Arena, Arena était méga gourmand sur les PC de l'époque, même sur un 486 bien musclé, pourtant une bonne config à l'époque d'Arena, ça ramait à mort, et rebelote avec Morrowind, je devais regarder le sol pour courir)

Pour les mods, il y a pas grand chose à savoir au final, c'est beaucoup plus simple et stable aujourd'hui qu'à l'époque de Morrowind. En gros, trois principes de base:

- Utiliser un mod manager, même pour les mods pas prévu pour. (c'est lui qui se demerde avec les load orders, on peut juste empiler les mods les uns sur les autres comme un gros porc, il s'occupe de demeler tout ça)

- Tous les mods qui utilisent des dll externes (VRIK, Papyrus, les mods qui remplacent Havok par un autre moteur physique...) ont besoin d'une dll adaptée à Skyrim VR qui se télécharge souvent à part, pour les autres les version de la Special Edition fonctionnent directement. Au pire de toute façon, SKSE ou FNIS indiquent exactement quel mode est pas compatible et requiert une version VR.

- Ne jamais RETIRER de mods en cours de partie. On peut en rajouter tant qu'on veut sans abimer sa sauvegarde, mais pas en enlever. Si on ne veut plus d'un mod, il vaut mieux désactiver ses fonctionalités dans son menu interne, ou revenir à une sauvegarde d'avant.

J'ai écris un long guide d'installation pour débutants totaux en anglais sur un autre forum, je verrais à le traduire.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai écris un long guide d'installation pour débutants totaux en anglais sur un autre forum, je verrais à le traduire.


Ah cool, tu peux mettre le lien directement sinon, on lit l'anglais en général.

J'ai fait l'impasse sur Oblivion et Skyrim pour l'instant, le dernier Elder Scrolls auquel j'ai joué c'est Morrowind. J'aime bien le principe et découvrir ce genre de jeux, mais je me lasse au bout de quelques quelques dizaines d'heures, du coup je ne les finis jamais. Ça ne va pas en s'améliorant, pareil pour The Witcher 3 (2 tentatives et toujours pas fini) et RDR2 plus récemment, pourtant je les trouve bien foutus.
Enfin je vais au moins démarrer un perso et on verra.

----------


## Clad

PM envoyé, c'est pas vraiment un guide que je peux partager sur CPC

----------


## 564.3

> PM envoyé, c'est pas vraiment un guide que je peux partager sur CPC


Merci ça va me remotiver à m'y mettre. Je vais essayer ça ce WE et je ferais un post dans la discussion Skyrim VR.


Sinon pour revenir à la discussion sur la récupération de ses données Steam pour faire sa sélection, voilà ce que j'ai noté.

Récupération de ses données perso, simple sauvegarde du résultat de la requête en étant connecté (sinon faisable avec l'API officielle):
- la variable rgGames est un gros json qui comporte toutes les données (temps de jeu & co) https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/{{id}}/games/?tab=all
- json avec toutes les données de sa wishlist https://store.steampowered.com/wishlist/profiles/{{id}}/wishlistdata/?p=0 (paginé par 100, si besoin récupérer p=1 & co)

Info sur les jeux via la pseudo API storefront:
- json avec toutes les infos concernant un jeu, dont les tags officiels "genre" https://store.steampowered.com/api/appdetails?appids={{appid}}

Pour les tags utilisateur, le mieux que j'ai trouvé:
- une petite section HTML des familles quand on passe le curseur sur un jeu, avec le div hover_tag_row qui comporte la liste des tags triés par pertinence https://store.steampowered.com/apphoverpublic/{{appid}}

J'ai un peu exploré mes données, comme d'hab c'est marrant parce qu'on redécouvre des vieux fonds de tiroir en faisant quelques tris… Pas encore recollé les morceaux par contre.

----------


## ExPanda

J'ai survolé les derniers messages, je sais pas où en est ce topic et si il a évolué, mais dans le doute, petite mise à jour de ma liste.

Ajout de Red Matter, Gorn et Moss en AA.
Et de Conductor et Please don't touch anything 3D en B.

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai survolé les derniers messages, je sais pas où en est ce topic et si il a évolué, mais dans le doute, petite mise à jour de ma liste.


Hideo propose un outil pour faire des listes si t'as envie. Mais ça ne change pas que tu peux mettre à jour ton post, ça fera toujours une ref pour tes préférences, que tu peux notamment pointer quand il y en a qui te demande ce que tu recommandes en VR.

J'ai commencé à faire une usine à gaz dans mon coin avec mes données Steam, mais pour l'instant ça ne donne pas de liste de préférences…
En passant, ça dit que j'ai joué plus de 1300h en VR (le compteur pété de l'outil SteamVR n'est pas pris en compte). C'est pas grand chose quand j'en vois certains qui ont passé plus de 1000h sur un seul jeu, mais ça fait plus d'1/3 de mes ~3600h au total sur des jeux Steam.
Hors Steam, pour la VR j'ai quelques jeux Oculus, Tetris Effect, IL2 et Vivecraft notamment. Mais ça ne fait que quelques 10e d'heures, et ça compense ceux sur-comptés parce que l'info est mélangée alors que j'y ai surtout joué sur écran (patch VR tardif ou naze).

----------


## Hideo

C'est pas vraiment complètement lie a la VR mais si tu veux discuter code / design on peut p'tet ouvrir un autre topic dans le coin pour pas trop diverger des recommandations sur celui-ci. On a la place dans cette sous-section et ca sera plus propre et plus simple.
On reviendra quand on aura quelque chose  :^_^:

----------


## vectra

J'ai rétabli les images du classement de 2019.
J'avais pas compris que la fermeture de tof.cpc allait avoir des conséquences.

----------


## Louie CK

Merci pour ton travail Vectra  :;): 
tu n'as pas la possibilité de partager ton tableau (google sheet ou autre ?)

----------


## vectra

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...nsWdYL/pubhtml

J'ai fait ça sur un compte spécial CPC VR.
Y'a pas les dernières modifs suggérées dans cette page cependant.
Je n'ai pas non plus réussi à trier les jeux selon leur score comme sur excel.

----------


## Higlander

Hello!
Je sais pas trop si c'est l'endroit mais en cherchant des jeux à pas trop cher sur Humble Bundle, je suis tombé sur "Alice VR", quelqu'un l'a déjà testé? Comme ça, sur le papier, ça a l'air plutôt sympa.
Le lien : https://fr.humblebundle.com/store/alice-vr

----------


## nodulle

Sur le papier c'est peut-être sympa oui, c'est également pour ça que je l'ai pris à une époque. Mais seulement sur le papier. Il ne gère même pas les Oculus Touch (et fait même crash le jeu au démarrage si ils sont allumés). Je ne sais pas comment ils ont réussis à se démerder mais ça doit être le seul jeu VR à me filer la nausée après plusieurs années de pratique, incompréhensible... C'est un walking sim pas vraiment passionnant, je ne l'ai même pas fini. Je ne recommande pas.

----------


## ExPanda

Il m'avait fait de l'œil à l'époque aussi, mais les retours refroidissent pas mal. Entre les problèmes techniques et les gens qui se plaignent de nausée, quand je vois à quel point je suis sensible à ça, j'essaierai même pas au final.

Sinon c'est bien de remonter ce topic, il serait temps de mettre à jour nos listes !  ::):

----------


## Higlander

Ok merci du retour, je ne le prendrai pas du coup  :^_^: 

Et vos listes sont top, j'ai pas mal fouiné dedans; les quelques jeux que j'ai acheté viennent de là d’ailleurs.
Après, je vais faire le relou, mais dans le tableau Excel il faudrait ajouter une note de confort (je choisi beaucoup les jeux en fonction de ça)  :B):

----------


## ExPanda

Mise à jour rapide de la liste pour la peine.
Ajout d'Alyx, Paper Beast, To the top et Eleven Table Tennis.

Star Wars : Squadrons compte-t-il ? Pour moi il a largement sa place en AA voir AAA pour l'immersion qu'il propose.

----------


## Skyounet1664

J'y vais de ma petite contribution.

*AAA*
*Asgard's wrath*: Action/aventure/RPG 
Une belle production, quelques énigmes, des combats et de l'exploration dans un monde Viking. Les diverses mécaniques de gameplay fonctionnent bien.

*Elite dangerous:* Simulateur spatial. Le jeu en VR prend une toute autre ampleur. Je ne pourrais plus jamais y jouer sur un simple écran.

*Star wars squadrons:* Simulateur spatial/action. C'est graphiquement génial, plus besoin de se taper une queue interminable pour Star tour!

*AA*
*Robo recall:* FPS nerveux avec des mécaniques vraiment cools une fois qu'on les maitrise. Incontournable mais il manque cruellement d'environnements variés.

*A*
*Job simulator:* Le jeu parfait comme entrée dans la VR. C'est agréable, les contrôles sont précis, l'humour fonctionne et il y a même un mode pour les enfants.

*B*
*The climb 2:* Jeu d'escalade proposant plusieurs parcours. Ca se laisse jouer mais reste un jeu très arcade, dans le sens où le seul intérêt est la course au score.
*
Scanner sombre:* Exploration de grotte/walking simulator psychédélique.

----------


## Higlander

Yop!
Je remonte un peu le topic, est-ce que certain d'entre vous auraient testé Guns'n'Stories?
Je cherche un p'tit shooter sympa où on se déplace pas trop

----------


## Rodwin

Yop !
Oui, c'est très sympa, tu peux y aller.
Dans le genre, y'a space pirate trainer, aussi.

----------


## Darth

Je l'ai trouvé mouuuuu Guns et machin. Les armes font pistolet a bouchon et je me suis dégouté du jeu en 20mn. Space pirate passe bien mieux.

----------


## ExPanda

Allez up du topic !
J'ai mis à jour ma liste, pas grand chose de plus en fait depuis l'année dernière...  ::unsure:: 

Mais rajout quand même de Lone Echo 2, I Expect You To Die 2, Ragnarock, Batman Arkham VR, BoxVR et Vader Immortal.

----------


## Kaede

Où sont dans le système de classement proposé les jeux qu'on a fait mais qui nous ont déçu ? Pourquoi les passer sous silence ? Aucun intêret de lister 100 shovelware évidemment, mais lister une quantité raisonnable de titres connus mais qu'on a pas trop aimé, ça me semble sain.
Bref.


Par ordre de préférence décroissant.
Considérer que A = moyen+, et B = moyen-, à la limite du bof (j'aime pas qu'on m'impose mes critères  :Vibre: )

AAA : des jeux à la fois taillés pour la VR, et excellents
Half-Life: Alyx
Beat Saber (+mods) : le jeu qui m'a fait acheter un casque, et sur lequel j'ai passé le + d'heures

AA
Moss : ne paye pas de mine au début, mais mignon tout plein, jouable bien que légèrement simpliste, et joli.
Overload. Descent en VR. Classique mais fantastique.
Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice. Walking sim' avec des combats. Donc bof, mais ... il est _super_ immersif en VR, joli sans être trop gourmand, et avec pas mal d'options de comfort. J'avais apprécié modérément un premier run en flat plus tôt, finalement ç'a été plutôt un plaisir de le refaire en VR.
Superhot : comme le jeu en flat, mais en VR. Mécanique de lancer un peu moisie, mais pour le reste c'est pareil, donc c'est bien.
Thumper : un très bon jeu de rythme (un peu hardcore) avec un mode VR, ça ne se refuse pas.
Rez Infinite : adaptation "service minimum" de Rez. Un niveau supplémentaire, qui lui est techniquement à la hauteur. Rez est + un trip qu'un jeu.

A
Distance : un bon Trackmania-like. Ca secoue un petit peu.
Pixel Ripped 1995 : incarnez un gamin en 1995, qui joue à ses jeux video et se retrouve pris au jeu, littéralement. C'est une sorte de 198X, mais en VR, et avec + de narration (dialogues non interactifs). Très moche, c'est le plus gros défaut du jeu, les animations en tête.
Down the Rabbit Hole : encore un jeu avec une vue "maquette", à la Moss, mais dans l'univers d'Alice au pays des Merveilles. C'est un puzzle game, plus pauvre que Moss malheureusement, un peu moins beau, et la fin est brusque. Ca reste un jeu soigné/bien fini.
Space Channel 5 VR: Kinda Funky News Flash! : très low budget, malheureusement. Mais ça reste cool d'être dans l'univers d'Ulala en VR, d'autant qu'il y a du potentiel pour tout ce qui est gestes, en VR. Je ne l'ai pas acheté, j'y ai joué via Viveporte Infinity, quand j'étais encore abonné. Trop cher (~20€ pour ~30min de jeu, de base).

B
Tinertia : jeu non VR. Le jeu de base est excellent. Je n'ai pas testé le mode VR longtemps, mais bien que fonctionnel, il ne semble absolument rien apporter (c'est un jeu en vue de profil)
Subnautica : jeu non VR, de base. Implémentation VR toute pourrie, mais jeu génial. Je l'ai d'abord fait en flat, puis un second run en partie en VR (mais pas toutes les séquences de jeu).

----------


## ExPanda

L'idée c'était de conseiller des jeux mais rien ne t'empêche de rajouter une liste à la fin sous une autre lettre avec ceux que tu déconseilles. Quitte à les mettre sous spoiler si tu as peur que ça fasse trop. Perso les petits jeux pas trop intéressants ou décevants j'en ai juste pas parlé.
"Imposer" les critères de classement c'est surtout pour qu'on s'y retrouve hein. Si des canards décident qu'en fait ils préfèrent mettre en A des jeux nuls et monter de lettre à mesure qu'ils préfèrent les jeux, ça va pas du tout être le bordel.  ::P:

----------


## Kaede

> L'idée c'était de conseiller des jeux mais rien ne t'empêche de rajouter une liste à la fin sous une autre lettre avec ceux que tu déconseilles.


Ah oui tout à fait, mais si je fais ça, je sors du moule du document où les résultats sont agrégés.
Une échelle de notation où tu as 4 grades où tu ne regrettes pas ton achat et aucun où tu émets des réserves voire le déconseille, pour moi elle est incomplète  :;):  Après, je comprends bien que l'OP parle de "meilleurs jeux VR". Juste je trouve ça dommage de bloquer l'échelle ainsi, mais en relisant l'OP ... c'est un choix (et puis, c'est trop tard ?).
Sur ce, j'arrête de râler.

----------


## ExPanda

> (et puis, c'est trop tard ?)


Vu l'activité sur le topic, même une réponse "libre" par rapport à l'OP est bonne à prendre...  :Emo:

----------


## Kaede

4 pages en 2 ans et demi c'est vrai que c'est pas fou  ::cry::

----------


## 564.3

J'update mon post de temps en temps, d'ailleurs j'ai mis la ref en signature. Pas besoin d'en faire 36.
Après je ne suis toujours qu'à moitié satisfait de ce que j'ai fait. À un moment j'ai dumpé mon inventaire Steam et commencé à bricoler un truc pour ajouter automatiquement des méta-données, mais jamais fini.

----------


## vectra

Oui voila.
Postez ce que vous voulez, tant que ça reste instructif et constructif.

----------


## Le Doyen

Votre liste me sauve la vie, merci !

----------


## OldBullLee

Allez, j'y vais aussi de ma petite liste pour redynamiser le topic et aider les nouveaux à faire leur choix. Je précise qu'étant peu sensible à la cinétose, j'ai joué à tous les jeux debout en full locomotion, mais que pour certains ça peut être difficile :

AAA *Les jeux incontournables*

*Lone Echo* Même si le gameplay téléguidé fait un peu console, je n'ai joué à aucun jeu VR aussi immersif. Cette sensation d'être perdu dans l'immensité de l'espace à la première sortie extra-véhiculaire était incroyable. L'histoire et prenante même si assez basique. Un must have (mais à essayer après avoir testé sa sensibilité à la cinétose) !
*Half-Life Alyx* Un très bon Half-Life qui reprend la trame du 2 mais en mieux. Très immersif aussi, la phase un peu maison hantée avec les headcrab est géniale !
*La série des Vader Immortal* Malgré un gameplay très limité, on est vraiment dans Star Wars avec une arme/technique différente à maitriser à chaque épisode (sabre laser, force, blaster). Avoir Dark Vader debout face à soi est impressionnant. Par contre, vu la durée des épisodes, je suis bien content de les avoir pris en promo sur l'Oculus Store.

AA *Les très bons jeux*

*Red Matter* Un très bon jeu d'aventure-puzzle, dans un univers spatio-soviétique. Dommage que la durée soit un peu courte et que les graphismes soient un petit cran en dessous des précédents.
*Outer Wilds* Malgré une maniabilité un peu difficile, entre la marche et le pilotage de la navette (là aussi, attention cinétose!), c'est un magnifique jeu, unique en son genre.
*Paper Beast* Un gameplay un peu un peu confondant au début. Mais malgré que rien ne soit expliqué, on arrive très vite à s'en sortir et on s'attache à ces petites bestioles de papier.
*Hellblade : Senua's Sacrifice* Jeu à la 3e personne qui se joue assis. Malgré cela, l'immersion au casque est top (surtout avec un casque audio à compensation de bruit). Les derniers niveaux sont juste saisissants. Difficile de ne pas ressentir la psychose de Senua (ce qui peut être parfois perturbant).
*I Expect You To Die* Un jeu de puzzle/espionage qui m'a rappelé l'humour des No One Lives Forever. Les situations un peu stressantes à désamorcer se prêtent très bien à un jeu en soirée entre potes avec une personne qui joue et les autres qui regardent l'écran en reprojection pour donner des conseils.
*Superhot VR* Le concept qui pousse à économiser ses mouvements pour pouvoir assassiner des cibles est très adapté à la VR et le jeu dure suffisamment longtemps pour ne pas être ennuyeux
*Alien : Isolation* Même s'il s'agit d'un mod qui n'intègre pas bien les manettes touch, je suis fan de ce jeu que j'ai recommencé en VR et que je terminerais bien un jour de cette façon.
*Westworld : Awakening* Je suis un peu biaisé, étant fan de la série. Mais même si le début et les phases de cache cache tout au long du jeu font un peu carton-pâte, j'ai aimé être immergé dans la peau d'un robot de Westword. A faire si vous avez vu et adoré la saison 2.
*Thumper* Jeu de rythme qui se joue assis. Très bien, un peu épilpeptico-psychédélique, mais je suis bloqué au milieu du jeu à cause d'une série de commandes que je n'arrive pas à comprendre.

A *Les jeux sympas sans plus*
*Form* Un puzzle game sympa mais pas transcendant
*Batman : Arkham VR* Beaucoup trop court et trop téléguidé
*Proze : Enlightment* L'univers post-apo soviétique est sympa, les puzzle plutot cool mais la DA est parfois assez moche et la fin est totalement WTF
*Gorn* Jeu de baston rigolo mais pas trop mon truc passé les 10 premières minutes (attention cinétose)

B *Les jeux nuls*
*La série The Gallery* Impossible à lancer sur mon PC avec un Oculus Quest 2
*Raw Data* J'ai pas accroché
*Singularity* Un rail shooter plutôt beau mais pas top.

P *Les jeux pas encore lancés*
*Psychonauts in the rhombus of ruin* J'attends de jouer au premier avant de m'y mettre.
*Distance* 
*Obduction* 
*Vertigo* 
*Portal Stories : VR*

WL *Les jeux en wishlist*
*Lone Echo II*
*Red Matter 2*
*Defector*
*Vertigo 2* Pas encore sorti
*Hubris* Pas encore sorti
*Wanderer*
*Low Fi* Pas encore sorti
*Outlier*
*I expect you to die 2*
*A fisherman's tale*
*Thetered*
*Into the radius*
*Gunheart*
*Interkosmos*
*HINGE VR*
*Boneworks*
*Panoptic*
et plein d'autres, mais je vais pas monopoliser le topic.

D *Les films d'animation VR sympathiques*
*Gloomy Eyes* Un genre de Roméo et Juliette version Tim Burton en vue maquette. Sympa
*The Great C* Un film post-apo avec un design mignon, drôle de choix esthétique mais sympa.
*Battlescar* Un film sur deux filles qui montent un groupe de punk. Sympa aussi.

----------


## Maalak

Il s'agit des jeux en version PC VR, non ?
C'est dommage qu'il manque une catégorie (ou un mélange avec) pour les jeux spécifiques au Quest.

----------


## vectra

Désolé, y'a pas de catégorie de jeux pourris  ::trollface:: 
Blague à part, je ne fais pas de distinguo entre VR et PCVR. Tu peux préciser la plate-forme pour le jeu que tu évalues; je pense en particulier à un jeu comme Robo Recall, dont l'implémentation native Quest est ultra-radine en comparaison de la PCVR.

D'ailleurs, petite remarque à OldBullLee: B vaut pour un bon jeu que tu recommandes. A, c'est un jeu qui a été AA ou AAA il y a quelques années, ou qui s'est un peu raté. B, c'est plutôt les jeux indie/vite pliés sympa si tu préfères.
Si tu n'aimes pas, tu ne cites pas, s'tout. Juste pour éviter les batailles de caca.

----------


## OldBullLee

Que des jeux PCVR joués avec le Quest 2 en airlink. Certains sont disponibles en version native comme les Star Wars, mais j'avoue qu'avec le airlink, j'en vois pas trop l'intérêt.
C'est noté pour le distingo, je suivais juste la réponse d'ExPanda qui disait que toute activité était bonne à prendre.

----------


## vectra

J'ai une clé Creed: Rise to glory qui dort dans mon portefeuille humble. Si ça dit quelqu'un...
Star Trek Bridge Crew aussi.

----------


## OldBullLee

Intéressé par Star Trek !

----------


## OldBullLee

C'est bon, merci !

----------


## ExPanda

> C'est noté pour le distingo, je suivais juste la réponse d'ExPanda qui disait que toute activité était bonne à prendre.


Je disais justement d'éviter de changer le classement.  ::P: 
Mais je maintiens que toute activité est bonne à prendre, et faire une liste de jeux non recommandés est pas mal. Parce que si on en parle pas ça peut vouloir dire qu'on les connait pas, là ça permet à des gens qui se posent des questions de voir ce qu'on en pense.

----------


## Le Doyen

De gauche à droite, de biais et de travers, je suis tombé sur apparemment des jeux oubliés ou peu cités ici et ailleurs ( peut-être ) , 'fin je suis tout frais dans la VR mais, si ca peut faire découvrir tant mieux, je n'ai encore pas testé, je me contente pour l'instant de me débarrasser de la cybersynétose  :<_<:  :

Entre autre :




https://www.realite-virtuelle.com/test-wilson-s-heart/

et :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLJNxx2Q7ME

et un "test" fr :

----------


## 564.3

En fait on discute pas mal sur le topic des jeux VR en général: https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=117096
Ici c'est plutôt pour poster des listes de recommandations une fois qu'on a fini les jeux.

- Wilson's Heart c'est une vieille gloire des exclusivités Oculus Rift, qui n'est jamais sorti ailleurs. Pas grand monde l'a testé, et ceux pour qui c'était le cas n'ont visiblement pas été plus marqués que ça.

- Into the Radius: j'ai justement démarré, l'ergonomie des actions n'est pas au top mais ça va. Le principe et l'univers ont l'air plutôt cool, à voir quand j'aurais fait pas mal d'heures dessus.

En tous cas Jefiban en était bien content dans le sujet discussion:




> J'ai recommencé Into the radius ces derniers jours, 1ere partie en 2.0 .
> 
> Chapeau, la carte a été refaite, l’abri aussi, un tuto clair et je suppose plus que le bienvenu, des sons glaçants et une ambiance incroyable. Définitivement un grand jeu, très suivi par les devs.
> 
> Le cycle jour/nuit, avec les différentes ambiances, conditions météo etc... des moments magiques, comme tombé sur un abris, nuit tombante, en fuite et poursuivi par d'étranges créatures. Le ciel devient rouge feu, le vent souffle fort, une brume épaisse tombe, le plaisir de se blottir dans un petit abris, d'admirer ces changements d'ambiance surréalistes, regarnir ses chargeurs, cartouche par cartouche à la lueur d'une torche posée sur une vieille caisse, examiner les derniers objets trouvés et attendre que la tempête passe. Et on repart au petit matin, tenter une nouvelle attaque sur le petit bâtiment défendu par 3 créatures qui nous ont fait fuir la veille. Et quand on croit avoir le contrôle un coup de tonnerre qui fait sursauter, l'électricité crépite dans l'air, on comprend que c'est trop proche de nous et que quelque chose à du se passer de probablement pas bon. 
> 
> Voilà un petit bout de gameplay, à jouer en difficulté réaliste, c'est Hardcore mais WOW. Et là on se prend à rêver du même jeu avec un gros budget...

----------


## Skyounet1664

Into the radius est génial dans ces mécaniques mais que c'est dur...
Un jour il va vraiment falloir que je m'y mette sérieusement. En tout cas ceux qui ont aimé les STALKER vous pouvez y aller les yeux fermés.

----------


## Le Doyen

Je teste en ce moment, étant tout nouveau dans la VR, avec des gestes à chaque fois réfléchis et rien d'acquis me font dire que c'est impossible pour l'instant.

En tout cas, il faut bien voir y voir, que c'est un c'est un jeu excellent ! l'ambiance, le loot, la difficulté, le monde, le son, l'immersion, c'est franchement prenant, je crève en boucle rien qu'a la deuxième mission, il me manque les mécaniques de rechargement par exemple, la touche R n'existant pas sur les mannettes de l'Occulus  ::rolleyes::  En même temps, j'ai une relation particulière avec Stalker, j'ai monté mon premier PC, juste pour ce jeu, avec sa config conseillée, et je n'ai pas lâché Escape From Tarkov pendant 3 ans, je suis touché quoi ...

Ne pas le tester, est de mauvais goût !  ::rolleyes:: 

J'ai des jeux à filer qui viennent du Humble, je les propose où ?

----------


## 564.3

Ouais c'est clair que l'ambiance et l'univers sont intéressants.
Bizarre ton problème pour le rechargement par contre, je ne vois pas trop ce que serait R.
Il y a un bouton pour faire tomber le chargeur, qu'on peut garder enfoncé pour le maintenir au cul de l'arme, comme si on le bloquait pour éviter de le paumer. On le range / le rempli, puis il y a juste à approcher le nouveau pour qu'il glisse dans l'arme.
Sinon entraines toi un peu au stand de tir plutôt qu'en courant en slip dans la nature avec des armes non chargées.
Bon ceci dit ça m'est aussi arrivé au début, j'avais pas encore bien chopé le coup et j'avais des chargeurs vides à la ceinture, ça s'est fini en repli stratégique précipité en hurlant  ::ninja:: 

Sinon globalement la discussion générale concernant les jeux est https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=117096
Bien pour refiler des clés, et discuter d'Into The Radius aussi en l'absence de fil de discussion dédié.

----------


## WaT

> J'update mon post de temps en temps, d'ailleurs j'ai mis la ref en signature. Pas besoin d'en faire 36.
> Après je ne suis toujours qu'à moitié satisfait de ce que j'ai fait. À un moment j'ai dumpé mon inventaire Steam et commencé à bricoler un truc pour ajouter automatiquement des méta-données, mais jamais fini.


Si tu le mets en public sur github, tu auras peut-être de l'aide  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Si tu le mets en public sur github, tu auras peut-être de l'aide


Pour l'instant c'est quelques notes de manips à la main et bouts de script, sans vraiment savoir où j'allais.
J'ai aussi fait quelques tests avec le système de curateur Steam, mais ce n'est pas super pratique et ça manque de fonctions/API pour l'export/import, même si ça peut toujours se bricoler sur du web.

----------

